# Prb 5.05 / 6.72 / 9.00 Exploit Menu Essentials + Leeful Offline PS4 Trainer (beta test)



## Prb (Dec 25, 2021)

*Prb 5.05 / 6.72 / 9.00 Exploit Menu Essentials + Leeful Offline PS4 Trainer (beta test)*
*Ps4trainer updated to the latest 14/09/2022*

*First thanks to @Leeful this menu would have never happen without him*
Credits to ChendoChap/Sleirsgoevy/Specter/SiSTRo/Al Azif/PS4 Trainer/ctn/OSM-Made/notzecoxao/Stooged/Karo and many more

It will auto detect your firmware and cache menu
you can load payloads via webkit or goldhen binloader
Trainer has some great features like auto detect game thats running A to Z sorting and much more

*Exploit Menu Essentials For 5.05 / 6.72 / 9.00*
http://prb123.ir/index.html Menu & Trainer
http://prb123.ir/trainer/index.htmlTrainer only

*Standalone*

*GoldHEN Loader v2.2.5b2 For FW 5.05 / 6.72 / 9.00*
http://prb123.ir/225.html

*just change the 225 in the url for different versions of goldhen
20b 212 222 23b 224

Standalone For ESP32-S2 9.00 Only

SSID = GoldHEN Loader password = 12345678
ESP32-S2 GoldHEN Loader v2.2.4*
https://mega.nz/file/Qs0iyTbS#2BgcFLYowcU5viwiz4rc1XZGyQv5gOP-Imend5-1jlI

* ESP32-S2 GoldHEN Loader v2.2.2 For 9.00 (with usb cheat installer)*
*https://mega.nz/file/shNWSSaY#CGC-mbR4k-pAJChYeyilcm9VQ2WNdF7Jn_gblIOCrpg*
*setup in download*

Enjoy

*Exploit Menu Essentials For 5.05 / 6.72 / 9.00 (GoldHEN Multi 9 Versions 2.0b - 2.2.4)*











*Standalone GoldHEN Loader v2.X.X For 5.05/6.72/9.00




Standalone ESP32-S2 GoldHEN Loader v2.2.2 For 9.00 (with usb cheat installer)*


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 25, 2021)

Fantastic work @Leeful and @Prb


----------



## HellGhast (Dec 25, 2021)

Cool, thanks guys.


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 25, 2021)

I m waiting for this.. finally....


----------



## Dothackjhe (Dec 25, 2021)

This is amazing.


----------



## LookaZD (Dec 25, 2021)

This is gold!!!!
P.S. would it be able to load exploit without USB?


----------



## tommaloney (Dec 25, 2021)

Oh man, this Christmas is so amazing, thank you Pro and Leeful..... this is just what I was hoping for, I can not say how happy I am seeing this.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 25, 2021)

LookaZD said:


> This is gold!!!!
> P.S. would it be able to load exploit without USB?


Not on 9.00. USB is a requirement of the initial exploit.


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 25, 2021)

Bro also add Goldhen v2.0b..


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 25, 2021)

Ashish999 said:


> Bro also add Goldhen v2.0b..


v2.0b2 is superior though….


----------



## TeRRG (Dec 25, 2021)

Thanks bro


----------



## Yoshi9288 (Dec 25, 2021)

Ashish999 said:


> Bro also add Goldhen v2.0b..


Why should he add the outdated v2.0b? V2.0b2 is the more stable Version.


----------



## alimao (Dec 25, 2021)

will have a version for ESP8266 ?


----------



## schatzi24 (Dec 25, 2021)

Where can i download the Bin Files for GTA V Mods and RDR2 Mods?


----------



## Leon90xs (Dec 25, 2021)

On ps4 don't work the site, why?


----------



## Stoned (Dec 25, 2021)

Leon90xs said:


> On ps4 don't work the site, why?


Yes doesn´t works too for me. :/
Ifastnet Crap 
hope it will be Fixed


----------



## rsx (Dec 25, 2021)

Hrm..Suspended website.


----------



## Prb (Dec 25, 2021)

It's probably hit the limit for the day try later


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 25, 2021)

Prb said:


> It's probably hit the limit for the day try later


Mirror it on gitpages?


----------



## Prb (Dec 25, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> Mirror it on gitpages?


Needs a http domain doesn't work from https


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 25, 2021)

esp8266 pls


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 26, 2021)

Yoshi9288 said:


> Why should he add the outdated v2.0b? V2.0b2 is the more stable Version.


Cuz its failed to success 2 times....


----------



## ZeroT21 (Dec 26, 2021)

Looks simple and is feature rich, amazing work hands down  @Prb @Leeful


----------



## miluthui (Dec 26, 2021)

The menu looks great! self-host files please!


----------



## E1ite007 (Dec 26, 2021)

So...
Did the host killed the website?



Spoiler: Image


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 26, 2021)

Dear @Prb check ur Webrte payload.. it's attached but game cheats not working.. may b its replaced with fixed version by Karo...


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 26, 2021)

maybe hack host aren't allowed? read through the TOS you might be supprised, i mean discord bans cheat sharing in their TOS and that isn't even illegal in most places (except Japan)


----------



## rantex92 (Dec 26, 2021)

KuntilanakMerah said:


> esp8266 pls


sadly i dont think that would be possible due to only 4mbit memory  but if you only looking for the jb not the tools and trainer then there are some bin files out there


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 26, 2021)

Needs a new host... Looks great tho, cant wait to try it once its back up.


----------



## Prb (Dec 26, 2021)

Yeah sorry about the wait people but in the process of sorting out a payed domain so we won't have the day limit problem as soon as it sorted out I'll let you know


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 26, 2021)

Create one github link...


----------



## Leeful (Dec 26, 2021)

Ashish999 said:


> Create one github link...


It can't be hosted on github. Github uses https, the trainer will only work from http.
Something is being sorted out. have patience.


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 26, 2021)

Leeful said:


> It can't be hosted on github. Github uses https, the trainer will only work from http.
> Something is being sorted out. have patience.


Oh i c.. yeah patience is key to success


----------



## Rocket-69 (Dec 26, 2021)

miluthui said:


> The menu looks great! self-host files please!


X2


----------



## laz305 (Dec 26, 2021)

Leeful said:


> It can't be hosted on github. Github uses https, the trainer will only work from http.
> Something is being sorted out. have patience.


So coming from 6.72 where I would like to selfhost most of the time. Now on 9.00 will we be seeing a selfhost option soon or is it not possible cuz of the usb?


----------



## leon315 (Dec 26, 2021)

a question before upgrading: do all installed games for 5.05FW still work on 9.00FW?


----------



## Leeful (Dec 26, 2021)

laz305 said:


> So coming from 6.72 where I would like to selfhost most of the time. Now on 9.00 will we be seeing a selfhost option soon or is it not possible cuz of the usb?


Selfhosting will be an option too, We are just trying out the online version first.


----------



## zondieg (Dec 26, 2021)

Leeful said:


> Selfhosting will be an option too, We are just trying out the online version first.


What is the dns for the online version?


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 26, 2021)

zondieg said:


> What is the dns for the online version?


Al azif dns not working on prb host...


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 26, 2021)

@Prb menu now working flawlessly.. just remove al azif dns and cache.. its works great...


----------



## Leon90xs (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks for the host 

I have slow exploit in browser, idk why
1 minute and 50 seconds
And first time kernel panic ever
My ps4 don't like browser


----------



## 0bRex (Dec 26, 2021)

Strangely enough I've also had KP on first try with new prb host after caching . Haven't had any KP on leefulv3 host .

Can we have in future only host with payloads that are essential, like in past super light and no trainer . 

Host does look great tho


----------



## E1ite007 (Dec 26, 2021)

If you are still seeking for a hosting and domain solution, I would suggest Freenom domains and AtSpace for the hosting.
I've used those in the past for hosting Webexploit for the Wii U and PS4's GoldHEN (for personal use both).


----------



## laz305 (Dec 28, 2021)

Yeah not working for me man. Out of 3 tries only 1 time I was able to come out of rest mode. The other 2 just a black screen and PS4 blue light flashing/humming. I had to hold down power button to reboot. Other than that I friggin love it man. It’s also super fast compared to others I have tried. Payloads load faster and so does goldhen.


----------



## Prb (Dec 28, 2021)

laz305 said:


> Yeah not working for me man. Out of 3 tries only 1 time I was able to come out of rest mode. The other 2 just a black screen and PS4 blue light flashing/humming. I had to hold down power button to reboot. Other than that I friggin love it man. It’s also super fast compared to others I have tried. Payloads load faster and so does goldhen.


Rest mode has been perfect for me on my pro works every time


----------



## urherenow (Dec 28, 2021)

laz305 said:


> Yeah not working for me man. Out of 3 tries only 1 time I was able to come out of rest mode.


are your power settings correct?

Settings->power save settings->set features available in rest mode->keep applications suspended (checked)


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 28, 2021)

Add game mods like gta and rdr2.. and also some essential payload like history blocker, disable update etc etc @Prb @Leeful btw thnx for a beautiful menu and trainer...


----------



## Prb (Dec 28, 2021)

Ashish999 said:


> Add game mods like gta and rdr2.. and also some essential payload like history blocker, disable update etc etc @Prb @Leeful btw thnx for a beautiful menu and trainer...


disable update is not needed goldhen has it built in runs everytime you load goldhen so would be pointless to add a separate disable update payload
have no plans to add gta / rdr2 mods or anymore payloads atm to the menu but you can use binloader and send payloads via netcat gui or any payload sender as the tip suggests in menu


----------



## LeandroBts (Dec 28, 2021)

What's the exploit version of 6.72? its the newest 30/10/21?


----------



## earwaxking (Dec 28, 2021)

Thanks for this!

For some reason after successful JB and enabling bin loader + WebRTE I'm still seeing instant payload disabled and WebRTE shows not running in trainer menu.


----------



## laz305 (Dec 28, 2021)

Prb said:


> Rest mode has been perfect for me on my pro works every time


Looks like it might be b2. I started using 2.0b now and have yet to have any issues coming out of sleep mode. Same thing happened when 2.1.3b came out, it didn’t work for me while everyone was loving it so I stayed on 2.1.3. 
Can you please add Goldhen 2.0b????? So I can know for sure


----------



## viper3344 (Dec 29, 2021)

Awesome guys!  Any hope of an esp version?


----------



## rantex92 (Dec 29, 2021)

viper3344 said:


> Awesome guys!  Any hope of an esp version?





rantex92 said:


> sadly i dont think that would be possible due to only 4mbit memory  but if you only looking for the jb not the tools and trainer then there are some bin files out there


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 29, 2021)

Legend @Leeful latest 9.00 v4 version...

leeful.github.io/9v4


----------



## viper3344 (Dec 29, 2021)

What about an updated esp bin with the new golden 2.0b?  Got the one with 2.0 but not b.  Anyone happen to have a link?  Thanks!


----------



## linuxares (Dec 29, 2021)

Woohoo the borg is back! Out of nowhere with a banger!


----------



## kublai (Dec 29, 2021)

ESP8266 version, plz.


----------



## Prb (Dec 29, 2021)

This menu is way to big to fit on the esp8266


----------



## kublai (Dec 29, 2021)

Prb said:


> This menu is way to big to fit on the esp8266


Ah Darn. I was looking forward to a ESp8266 version. Is the ESP32 compatible?


----------



## Puffinz (Dec 30, 2021)

Totally amazing. An excellent piece of work. Thank you all.


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 30, 2021)

Is this one incompatible with Al-Azif’s dns?


----------



## Prb (Dec 30, 2021)

nikeymikey said:


> Is this one incompatible with Al-Azif’s dns?


No its just when you are caching the menu if you use Al Azif dns remove it before caching then just re-enter dns after that should work


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Leeful (Dec 30, 2021)

Prb said:


> No its just when you are caching the menu if you use Al Azif dns remove it before caching then just re-enter dns after that should work


No need to do that anymore. It works OK now with AlAzifs DNS.

The problem was only in the first 24 hours when the site went live. AlaZifs DNS servers had not updated the redirect for prb123.ir so it was still redirecting to the old 'site suspended page'.

It works fine now if you have AlAzifs DNS settings.


----------



## Prb (Dec 30, 2021)

Leeful said:


> No need to do that anymore. It works OK now with AlAzifs DNS.
> 
> The problem was only in the first 24 hours when the site went live. AlaZifs DNS servers had not updated the redirect for prb123.ir so it was still redirecting to the old 'site suspended page'.
> 
> It works fine now if you have AlAzifs DNS settings.


Nice i was to busy playing on my new ps5 to check thanks dude


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 30, 2021)

Nice to know its all good now, ill give it another shot later. 

My PS5 is still unopened, just cant get excited about it now i have it.


----------



## Leon90xs (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks for your work
maybe there will be implemented backgrounds with various colors, based on the theme used?


----------



## Ashish999 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## barelynotlegal (Dec 30, 2021)

@Prb
has you found a permanent host or are you still using the free host? i mean once its cached really no worries except for updates but like all things, patience is key lol

so we cache host and trainer then enable webRTE correct. do you know if there will ever be a fix for reattaching payloads after sleep mode? now that 900 is out reboots are fine not like 7.55


----------



## laz305 (Dec 31, 2021)

barelynotlegal said:


> @Prb
> has you found a permanent host or are you still using the free host? i mean once its cached really no worries except for updates but like all things, patience is key lol
> 
> so we cache host and trainer then enable webRTE correct. do you know if there will ever be a fix for reattaching payloads after sleep mode? now that 900 is out reboots are fine not like 7.55


I’m not sure what you’re asking but WebRTE still works after sleep mode. I was shocked too find that out on my own lol


----------



## laz305 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey so does selfhosting from the PC still work the same as I was doing on 6.72?


----------



## ZeroT21 (Dec 31, 2021)

Oki, so far so good, had absolutely no issues on my 6.72 ps4 slim, Exploit, GH and trainer working flawlessly for a few days, rest mode and shutdown working properly without kp


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 31, 2021)

Prb said:


> *Prb 5.05 / 6.72 / 9.00 Exploit Menu Essentials + Leeful Offline PS4 Trainer (beta test)*
> *Ps4trainer updated to the latest 29/12/2021*
> 
> *First thanks to @Leeful this menu would have never happen without him*
> ...


Wow ill read this tomorrow when I'm sober.

Ive been looking for an offline self host solution.

Also, website cheats ive never got to work or attach to the console.

Only way I've been able to cheat is by using my mobile to attach and enable cheats.

Also, 9.0 has anyone noticed game saves saying they're corrupted and you have to start again.

All games ive tried have said this but not been bothered as I wanted to play from the beginning anyway.

But RE8 I completed and unlocked nearly everything and now says its corrupt and I cant be arsed to do it all again.

Not sure if this is because these saves had used save wizard in the past.

But I cant use it now anyway as I had to replace my laptop and I cant find the license key in my email.

Ive emailed them asking for it, but I doubt I'll get a reply.

Shame that Gary got busted as I used to talk to him and he last time gave me the person to speak to, to get my license back, but I due to recent events ive cleared all emails off my system.

So I cant use save wizard to cheat and unlock what I had and I dont think there are any cheat codes or mods for it either.


----------



## barelynotlegal (Dec 31, 2021)

@laz305
he was having limit issues from what i read because it was a free host ..
and for webRTE when i come out of sleep it have to reboot, i am using a cached trainer and not a online one. maybe thats the issue?

 i know that now debug still is attached after sleep but never got webRTE to stick


----------



## LookaZD (Dec 31, 2021)

ZeroT21 said:


> Oki, so far so good, had absolutely no issues on my 6.72 ps4 slim, Exploit, GH and trainer working flawlessly for a few days, rest mode and shutdown working properly without kp


So can you offline cache exploit, and does it requires USB every time you restart/turn off PS4 or it's fixed now?


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 31, 2021)

LookaZD said:


> So can you offline cache exploit, and does it requires USB every time you restart/turn off PS4 or it's fixed now?


The exploit for 9.00 REQUIRES the usb, unless a new exploit is found then a usb will ALWAYS be needed. 
I really don’t get this insistence on eta wen for no usb bullshit, it takes literally 10 secs to do the usb part and of you use rest mode you don’t need to do it again unless you get a KP at some point.


----------



## felonius (Jan 1, 2022)

@Prb @Leeful 
hi sorry, so do i load goldhen first and then ps4trainer?
sorry im quite noob here hope anyone can help.


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 1, 2022)

felonius said:


> @Prb @Leeful
> hi sorry, so do i load goldhen first and then ps4trainer?
> sorry im quite noob here hope anyone can help.


First load Goldhen then Webrte payload then open a game and minimize then open leeful trainer and cheats...


----------



## felonius (Jan 1, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> First load Goldhen then Webrte payload then open a game and minimize then open leeful trainer and cheats...


Hi, thank you for the help.
Appreciate!


----------



## DemonicOgRe (Jan 1, 2022)

am i wrong or does no one offer the files for self host anymore. I want to just stay on my network


----------



## DemonicOgRe (Jan 1, 2022)

am i wrong or does no one offer the files for self host anymore. I want to just stay on my network


----------



## laz305 (Jan 1, 2022)

DemonicOgRe said:


> am i wrong or does no one offer the files for self host anymore. I want to just stay on my network


yeah I was thinking the same thing. They don't appear to be posting them like before but some can be found
https://github.com/KameleonReloaded/900V4B


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi.

What does "trainer" mean exactly? Can I get save games from here?

Thanks.


----------



## laz305 (Jan 2, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Hi.
> 
> What does "trainer" mean exactly? Can I get save games from here?
> 
> Thanks.


No. Trainer is for activating cheat codes for games


----------



## Manaboy (Jan 2, 2022)

Prb said:


> *Prb 5.05 / 6.72 / 9.00 Exploit Menu Essentials + Leeful Offline PS4 Trainer (beta test)*
> *Ps4trainer updated to the latest 29/12/2021*
> 
> *First thanks to @Leeful this menu would have never happen without him*
> ...




Nice work bro, but where is the fan control, BLOD is a common heat related issues and I would have thought the fan control would have still been there like with leefuls X-Project, KARO 900N HOST has fan control but requires extra step to load golden hen.

Any help guys appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Manaboy (Jan 2, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Hi.
> 
> What does "trainer" mean exactly? Can I get save games from here?
> 
> Thanks.



Bro where have you been, trainer has been around since the 16-bit era to describe cheat codes.


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 2, 2022)

Bro @Leeful i found this webhost same as like prb123.ir // leeful.42web.io

This is ur owns??


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 2, 2022)

Manaboy said:


> Bro where have you been, trainer has been around since the 16-bit era to describe cheat codes.


I remember the term, but never got used to it.


----------



## Leeful (Jan 2, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Bro @Leeful i found this webhost same as like prb123.ir // leeful.42web.io
> 
> This is ur owns??


yes, that was a free host I used for testing before Prb got a proper domain..


----------



## Keylogger (Jan 2, 2022)

Not working with 5.07??? Prb123.ir says my PS4 fw isn’t supported


----------



## Leeful (Jan 2, 2022)

Keylogger said:


> Not working with 5.07??? Prb123.ir says my PS4 fw isn’t supported


that my fault. I forgot to add 5.07 compatability in the FW checks. Try it now....


----------



## felonius (Jan 3, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> First load Goldhen then Webrte payload then open a game and minimize then open leeful trainer and cheats...


Hi, after i loaded Webrte and it said WebRTE loaded, i load a game and went to open trainer, it said webrte not loaded.
Am i supposed to click ok on webrte loaded page, or close[internet browser], or press PS to go home and load game, then home, then browser and then trainer?


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 3, 2022)

felonius said:


> Hi, after i loaded Webrte and it said WebRTE loaded, i load a game and went to open trainer, it said webrte not loaded.
> Am i supposed to click ok on webrte loaded page, or close[internet browser], or press PS to go home and load game, then home, then browser and then trainer?


See this tutorial...


----------



## Rat.2 (Jan 3, 2022)

I just wanted to thank you for this, I have had the website cached for a few days now and it took a little while to cache due to my internet and all the trainer files, but I am really glad I did it as the trainer works very well on the supported games I have tried it
Haven't had any problems with loading the exploit or payloads.

But the one problem I have had, Is there a way I can enable a trainer on a game that it thinks is unsupported? For example a game from a different region so the CUSA ID is different but otherwise the cheats do work when I load them with something like a local multi trainer from my PC, I would like to be able to remove the need for the PC from the equation


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 3, 2022)

@Leeful and @Prb , thank you guys, amazing work , testing on my ps4 pro 6.72 and works great.
No Kp, coming from rest mode or shutdown, WebRTE still enable from rest mode, auto detect game works great, sending other payloads (with mini ps4 payload sender ) works great also (wanted fan control).
I still wait a "bit" to jump to 9.00,  
Exploit is really fast, and also GoldHen, really great job guys


----------



## Prb (Jan 3, 2022)

just use lapy's ps4 temperature 1.06 pkg
that should do the job


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 3, 2022)

Prb said:


> just use lapy's ps4 temperature 1.06 pkg
> that should do the job


Thanks for the “hint”


----------



## Dru79 (Jan 3, 2022)

Will be there 7.02 firmware support?


----------



## laz305 (Jan 3, 2022)

Dru79 said:


> Will be there 7.02 firmware support?


Doubtful. With 9.00 working beautifully why would anyone stay on 7.02?


----------



## Prb (Jan 3, 2022)

Dru79 said:


> Will be there 7.02 firmware support?


Unfortunately not 
we do have a 7.02 and 7.55 version but because of the instability of the webkit and exploit we decided not to release it


----------



## Stoned (Jan 3, 2022)

Good Work.


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 3, 2022)

@Prb  quick and noob question, the payload data base backup is a “full backup “, including saves and trophies ?


----------



## tabnk (Jan 4, 2022)

Good success rate and stable on my PS4 FW 9.00.

BTW, Save file from old FW seen to corrupted.


----------



## LookaZD (Jan 4, 2022)

Ok so if I move from Leeful's PS-Phive 6.72fw to this one, will all of my trophies, saved games and installed games be intact or there's a risk something will go wrong and I will lose something from those? :/


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 4, 2022)

Dont know why today i get 2 kps and 1 freeze issue..


----------



## laz305 (Jan 4, 2022)

@LookaZD You will be fine


----------



## laz305 (Jan 4, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Dont know why today i get 2 kps and 1 freeze issue..


Are you using bin loader or ftp inside Goldhen? If yes then stop and KP will stop


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 4, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Are you using bin loader or ftp inside Goldhen? If yes then stop and KP will stop


I changed host to kameleon.. now ok... i use sometimes only bin loader server in goldhen...


----------



## laz305 (Jan 4, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> I changed host to kameleon.. now ok... i use sometimes only bin loader server in goldhen...


It’s not the host. It’s bin loader in Goldhen. It’ll keep happening. Stop using it. You don’t need too


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 4, 2022)

laz305 said:


> It’s not the host. It’s bin loader in Goldhen. It’ll keep happening. Stop using it. You don’t need too


Yes its not about host but i noticed gh2b is far better than gh2b2.. i tested it today.. also payload loading via webkit is far better... Than bin loader server...


----------



## laz305 (Jan 4, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Yes its not about host but i noticed gh2b is far better than gh2b2.. i tested it today.. also payload loading via webkit is far better... Than bin loader server...


Yeah I did the same. Didn’t help but Just know if KP happens again it’s bin loader inside Goldhen that’s the cause. It’s in the readme file.


----------



## Dinomite (Jan 5, 2022)

Been using this host for about a week now. Working great, awesome menu layout.

Offline trainer works flawlessly, I'm finally able to run cheats inside my PS4 browser, before I had to use my phone. Auto-detect is a great feature!

Thanks to all involved,Leeful and Prb! Wonderful work!


----------



## Leon90xs (Jan 5, 2022)

it will be possible to remove those windows after making the exploit, where you always press "ok"


----------



## Leeful (Jan 5, 2022)

Leon90xs said:


> it will be possible to remove those windows after making the exploit, where you always press "ok"


They are there to add to stability.


----------



## Leon90xs (Jan 5, 2022)

Leeful said:


> They are there to add to stability.


will you add other background colors?


----------



## laz305 (Jan 5, 2022)

Leon90xs said:


> it will be possible to remove those windows after making the exploit, where you always press "ok"


No they are necessary


----------



## tommaloney (Jan 6, 2022)

have you guys decided to release an offline self host option yet?


----------



## laz305 (Jan 6, 2022)

Is it normal to get a lot of memory errors when trying to run goldhen? I feel like I get them a lot. I mean it beats KP don't get me wrong but is there something I can do to avoid the memory error? delete something?


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 6, 2022)

Create a super lite host with 2 version of Goldhen and Webrte payload... @Prb @Leeful


----------



## Prb (Jan 6, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Create a super lite host with 2 version of Goldhen and Webrte payload... @Prb @Leeful


TBH with this menu we have no plans on changing anything atm 
compared to most other hosts this is already a lite menu that was the point of just having the latest essential payloads as the 
name of the menu suggests in my opinion this is one of the best menu ever made for the ps4 and I'm not just saying that because it's got leeful's and my tag on it 
it's visually stunning feature packed sony themselves would be proud to have made it lol


----------



## laz305 (Jan 6, 2022)

Prb said:


> TBH with this menu we have no plans on changing anything atm
> compared to most other hosts this is already a lite menu that was the point of just having the latest essential payloads as the
> name of the menu suggests in my opinion this is one of the best menu ever made for the ps4 and I'm not just saying that because it's got leeful's and my tag on it
> it's visually stunning feature packed sony themselves would be proud to have made it lol


I couldn’t agree more man. Less is more IMO. Hell the end user only really uses like 2 or 3 payloads in their lifetime lol hey man will this be available soon on esp8266 or GitHub?


----------



## Leeful (Jan 6, 2022)

laz305 said:


> I couldn’t agree more man. Less is more IMO. Hell the end user only really uses like 2 or 3 payloads in their lifetime lol hey man will this be available soon on esp8266 or GitHub?


The trouble with releasing esp, selfhost, android, userguide version etc is keeping them all updated.
At the moment there is one souce to install the menu, so when there is an update, only one source needs to be updated.

Thats why I personally stopped updating all my old host menus, It just got too ridiculous and too time consuming.


----------



## laz305 (Jan 6, 2022)

Leeful said:


> The trouble with releasing esp, selfhost, android, userguide version etc is keeping them all updated.
> At the moment there is one souce to install the menu, so when there is an update, only one source needs to be updated.
> 
> Thats why I personally stopped updating all my old host menus, It just got too ridiculous and too time consuming.


Well if you’d let me I’d love to host it on GitHub. I just started to use it but am learning fast and I can keep it updated.


----------



## eemcm2 (Jan 7, 2022)

I wanted to test the host but when I saw that it was loading the PS4 trainer into the cache, I gave up ... I just want to load the exploit and GH, this caught my attention, but I don't need to cache the aforementioned.


----------



## Leeful (Jan 7, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Well if you’d let me I’d love to host it on GitHub. I just started to use it but am learning fast and I can keep it updated.


It cannot be hosted from github because github only uses https and the trainer needs to be hosted from a http domain.



eemcm2 said:


> I wanted to test the host but when I saw that it was loading the PS4 trainer into the cache, I gave up ... I just want to load the exploit and GH, this caught my attention, but I don't need to cache the aforementioned.


If you just want a simple cached page to load goldhen then use this:
leeful.github.io/9v4/index.html
you can also try 9v3, 9v2, 9v1 if any of them work better for you.


----------



## eemcm2 (Jan 7, 2022)

Leeful said:


> It cannot be hosted from github because github only uses https and the trainer needs to be hosted from a http domain.
> 
> 
> If you just want a simple cached page to load goldhen then use this:
> ...



I was using v4 for a week, the first few days it worked perfect, then I started getting memory errors, KP, console shutdowns.  I'm going to use v3 again, however I wanted to use v4 because it had the chendochapp fixes implemented apparently


----------



## laz305 (Jan 8, 2022)

eemcm2 said:


> I was using v4 for a week, the first few days it worked perfect, then I started getting memory errors, KP, console shutdowns.  I'm going to use v3 again, however I wanted to use v4 because it had the chendochapp fixes implemented apparently


We’re you using the bin loader inside GoldHen? Cuz that’s the cause not the host


----------



## Rat.2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Is there any way I can get the cheats in the Trainer menu to work on games with a different region?
For example games like Spider-man where I have a different region of the game, I can load the trainer ignoring the unsupported version error with my phone or a computer, but not sure how I can get around that error on this offline version of the trainer
I haven't had any problem with using these cheats but because the offline trainer sees it is a different CUSA ID, it just won't let me use it


----------



## Marius99 (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello sir @Leeful ! Can you share the .bin file of disable dex payload for 9.00 please sir ?


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 9, 2022)

It doesn't seem you have an exploit page for 7.55 (unless I missed it) which is ok, but do you know an exploit page on 7.55 that can spoof to 9.0?

thanks


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 9, 2022)

laz305 said:


> It’s not the host. It’s bin loader in Goldhen. It’ll keep happening. Stop using it. You don’t need too


I use the bin loader all the time, without it the trainers don't work. I've only had one or two KP's but that's during the main exploit before Goldhen is even loaded.


----------



## nitram4 (Jan 9, 2022)

Leeful said:


> The trouble with releasing esp, selfhost, android, userguide version etc is keeping them all updated.
> At the moment there is one souce to install the menu, so when there is an update, only one source needs to be updated.
> 
> Thats why I personally stopped updating all my old host menus, It just got too ridiculous and too time consuming.


I fully understand this, but would it be possible to share the source, so anyone can make own esp/selfhost? I wonder if this menu with trainer will fit 4Mb esp ;-)


----------



## tabnk (Jan 10, 2022)

After few days later, USB exploits alway failed. No matter how many restart it took.  

Original PS4 FW 9.00.


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 10, 2022)

tabnk said:


> After few days later, USB exploits alway failed. No matter how many restart it took.
> 
> Original PS4 FW 9.00.


Change ur usb stick and with only 2.0 or 3.0...


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 11, 2022)

eemcm2 said:


> I was using v4 for a week, the first few days it worked perfect, then I started getting memory errors, KP, console shutdowns.  I'm going to use v3 again, however I wanted to use v4 because it had the chendochapp fixes implemented apparently


But karo did it his trainer at github... How its possible..


----------



## Prb (Jan 11, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> But karo did it his trainer at github... How its possible..


its not on github only the menu is the trainer is redirected to his http site


----------



## laz305 (Jan 12, 2022)

So I’m noticing some hosts require you to activate bin loader inside Goldhen. Then those are the ones that are compatible with it and won’t cause any issues?


----------



## TeRRG (Jan 12, 2022)

I was testing this host and it throws me KP
can you upload one with leefulv3?


----------



## Leeful (Jan 12, 2022)

laz305 said:


> So I’m noticing some hosts require you to activate bin loader inside Goldhen. Then those are the ones that are compatible with it and won’t cause any issues?


Dont know about other peoples menus, but with our menu you have the choice of either using the goldhen binloader  or not using it.
If you enable the goldhen binloader server, it will use that to load payloads from the menu.
If you do not enable the goldhen binloader the menu will load the payloads using the webkit exploit instead.

The best of both worlds.


----------



## laz305 (Jan 13, 2022)

Leeful said:


> Dont know about other peoples menus, but with our menu you have the choice of either using the goldhen binloader  or not using it.
> If you enable the goldhen binloader server, it will use that to load payloads from the menu.
> If you do not enable the goldhen binloader the menu will load the payloads using the webkit exploit instead.
> 
> The best of both worlds.


Correct and when I try and use the best of both worlds I get KP a lot. So I can either use hosts that demand bin loader or just not use bin loader. That way no more KP. And we gotta come up with another name for them cuz it doesn’t even fully KP, when I come out of sleep mode it just won’t load up. Just hangs there flashing so I have to hold down power button to reboot. And now I’ve found a new problem with all hosts. Not sure yet what is causing it yet but I’m unable to power off or restart. I can only use sleep mode. Weird.


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 13, 2022)

tabnk said:


> After few days later, USB exploits alway failed. No matter how many restart it took.
> 
> Original PS4 FW 9.00.



That's why I won't upgrade from my 6.72, software is always better


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 13, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> That's why I won't upgrade from my 6.72, software is always better


Wat a joke.. most stable one is now so far is 9.00.. plus no backport bla bla...


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 13, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Wat a joke.. most stable one is now so far is 9.00.. plus no backport bla bla...



All games are being backported, that's no issue, you do what you want with your ps4 I do what I want with mine,


----------



## GBK (Jan 13, 2022)

Thank you, @Leeful and @Prb for the awesome website!

I have 2 questions about possible functions of the trainers:
1. Is it possible to add a toggle that allows attaching TitleID-mismatched games?
2. Is it possible to add custom game code (JSON file?) entries?

I have EU-Bloodborne (CUSA03173) and JP-Bloodborne (CUSA03014) on my PS4 (both patched with Lance's 60fps mod) and I can attach the offline cheat code for CUSA03173 to the EU-Bloodborne. I believe they have the same eboot.bin and the same variable offset but I can't apply the cheat code to the JP-Bloodborne yet.

Can you help on this? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 13, 2022)

@Prb and @Leeful , just updated today, and when launching ps4trainers it says 08.01. ., typo error ?


----------



## Leeful (Jan 13, 2022)

Maupiti said:


> @Prb and @Leeful , just updated today, and when launching ps4trainers it says 08.01. ., typo error ?


I just re-cached to test and its fine. Trainers Updated 12-Jan-2022


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 14, 2022)

Leeful said:


> I just re-cached to test and its fine. Trainers Updated 12-Jan-2022
> View attachment 293592


Thanks for the answer , I probably forgot to clear the cache browser


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 14, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Wat a joke.. most stable one is now so far is 9.00.. plus no backport bla bla...


New sleirsgoevy exploit released yesterday for 6.72 makes the  the ps4 in my opinion as stable as 5.05, for me is cherry of the cake,  I and another user kindly requested sleirsgoevy for a possible update, since his last exploit had absolutely no exploit failure, but had some instability issues after the exploit, and he was so kind into look into the exploit and update it, now the issues after the kernel exploit are gone, and 6.72 is perfect now.


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 14, 2022)

@Prb and @Leeful , do you think you will update your fantastic host : essentials (wich works wonderfully on my PS4 pro 6.72)  with the updated exploit for 6.72 from Sleirsgoevy , if it appears that as @viggen66 said it’s better than the actual ?


----------



## Prb (Jan 14, 2022)

Maupiti said:


> @Prb and @Leeful , do you think you will update your fantastic host : essentials (wich works wonderfully on my PS4 pro 6.72)  with the updated exploit for 6.72 from Sleirsgoevy , if it appears that as @viggen66 said it’s better than the actual ?


I haven't had the chance to try it out yet I'll have a look later and speak to leeful to see what he thinks about it also


----------



## Leeful (Jan 14, 2022)

There is a pull request from zerofo, https://github.com/sleirsgoevy/ps4jb2/pull/11

Might be worth checking that version out if there is indeed a problem with the dlsym patch.


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 14, 2022)

I have no problems with new exploit, works wonders, for 6.72 which all payloads load on the fly you don't need golden2b2, also golden 1.1 fixed the cmos issue.


----------



## Leeful (Jan 14, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> I have no problems with new exploit, works wonders, for 6.72 which all payloads load on the fly you don't need golden2b2, also golden 1.1 fixed the cmos issue.


Same here, I was testing it a lot last nght and did not find any problems.
Just curious about the pull request for the dlsym patch in the krop.


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 14, 2022)

Leeful said:


> Same here, I was testing it a lot last nght and did not find any problems.
> Just curious about the pull request for the dlsym patch in the krop.


Sleirsgoevy did it, 6.72 is the new 5.05 in what concerns stability, it is my belief this exploit would had come sooner for 6.72, if Sleirsgoevy had more free time and willingness back then when he was developing for 7.xx exploits, ofc new exploits takes a lot of efforts and thinking of strategies to make the exploit run flawlessly, after his long experience on 7.xx exploits, he gained so much knowledge on the ps4 architecture to make 6.72 what is now,  he doesn't even have a 6.72 console to try this new code, if memory serves me well 5.05 also took two years to become and it is now, 13th January is the milestone for  6.72, a perfect exploit .


----------



## Leeful (Jan 14, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Sleirsgoevy did it, 6.72 is the new 5.05 in what concerns stability, it is my belief this exploit would had come sooner for 6.72, if Sleirsgoevy had more free time and willingness back then when he was developing for 7.xx exploits, ofc new exploits takes a lot of efforts and thinking of strategies to make the exploit run flawlessly, after his long experience on 7.xx exploits, he gained so much knowledge on the ps4 architecture to make 6.72 what is now,  he doesn't even have a 6.72 console to try this new code, if memory serves me well 5.05 also took two years to become and it is now, 13th January is the milestone for  6.72, a perfect exploit .


I totally agree but that doesnt answer the question about the pull request for the dlsym patch.
Is the current patch correct in sleirsgoevy's code or does it need updating as zerofo suggests  in this pull request.


----------



## Oornagootan (Jan 14, 2022)

I've been using this host for over a week now and more than 20 jailbreaks and 40 rest modes and not a single kernel panic
I'm getting worried,what kind of dark magic is this?!


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 14, 2022)

Oornagootan said:


> I've been using this host for over a week now and more than 20 jailbreaks and 40 rest modes and not a single kernel panic
> I'm getting worried,what kind of dark magic is this?!


Being using it on 6.72 pro since it’s release and won’t use another one.. amazingly stable for me


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 14, 2022)

Leeful, 



viggen66 said:


> Sleirsgoevy did it, 6.72 is the new 5.05 in what concerns stability, it is my belief this exploit would had come sooner for 6.72, if Sleirsgoevy had more free time and willingness back then when he was developing for 7.xx exploits, ofc new exploits takes a lot of efforts and thinking of strategies to make the exploit run flawlessly, after his long experience on 7.xx exploits, he gained so much knowledge on the ps4 architecture to make 6.72 what is now,  he doesn't even have a 6.72 console to try this new code, if memory serves me well 5.05 also took two years to become and it is now, 13th January is the milestone for  6.72, a perfect exploit .



I haven't tried goldhen2b2, because for me is useless, however zerofo has compiled a new jb.js, you can try Sleirsgoevy with goldhen2b2, to see if gives issues, I not going to update not even use golden2b2, because 6.72 doesn't need a binloader, all payloads are run directly on 6.72, why u need binloader? 

Regarding the famous first stable 6.72 from 9th Oct 2020, on another thread I was looking for help to dump badhost from my 6.72 ps4, already managed to do it, and compiled again this jb with the new updated compiler from ps4jb2, I was expecting the same JB file but the result was different, it had more gadgets applied to the ropchain, different arrays to start the rop, which resulted in a faster running exploit, the 9th Oct 2020, was famous for taking more time than others to apply the patch, with the new compiler it does the exploit, but a lot faster, so tweaks were made to the compiler.


​


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 14, 2022)

How many people are still on 6.72?


----------



## laz305 (Jan 15, 2022)

Leeful said:


> I totally agree but that doesnt answer the question about the pull request for the dlsym patch.
> Is the current patch correct in sleirsgoevy's code or does it need updating as zerofo suggests  in this pull request.


Hey man could you please make an esp file of this host as well please?


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 15, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> How many people are still on 6.72?


I am ,


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 15, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Hey man could you please make an esp file of this host as well please?


Here you have

access point: ps4exploit
password: hackmyps4
primary DNS: 10.13.37.1

Besides the new jb from dlsym fix it has a new payload goldhen 2b2


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 15, 2022)

Laz305

Have u tried already zerofo host? Does it work flawlessly?


----------



## laz305 (Jan 15, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Laz305
> 
> Have u tried already zerofo host? Does it work flawlessly?


Nah never heard of it plus I think it’s in another language and I don’t use those. I just want Prb host for my esp8266


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 16, 2022)

This host is the same as sleirsgoevy


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 16, 2022)

Nowadays in twitter and sadly its true...


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 16, 2022)

I find i only get a KP if i have any  external drives plugged in before running the xploit. If i unplug them before powering on the console then i get almost 100% success rate. On 9.00 btw. Always use PRB/Leeful menu.

Also fu*k Twitter its full of thots and self entitled bellends.


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 16, 2022)

Sad to see how scene can be so toxic, when some so much involved and skilled people as @Prb and @Leeful  are releasing great stuff

Hope you will keep your host, as I don’t want to use another.


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 17, 2022)

9.00 update just released...


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 17, 2022)

No matter how many updates firmware 9.0 has, not going to beat 5.05 and 6.72 in terms of stability now, and this exploit can be ported to 5.05 and 6.72 also.


----------



## Rat.2 (Jan 17, 2022)

Well when it is so stable that I have been using it for more than a month and not had a single problem or crash that wasn't directly my fault from messing around with stuff like cheats, I am very happy with how stable it is and personally would not complain if it never got more stable

Also, really do love this menu but again I would like to be able to run cheats on titles with mismatched cusa id's


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 17, 2022)

If fw 9.00 is stable that's good


----------



## laz305 (Jan 17, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> No matter how many updates firmware 9.0 has, not going to beat 5.05 and 6.72 in terms of stability now, and this exploit can be ported to 5.05 and 6.72 also.


I don’t know bro. I was on 6.72 for about 1yr and had about 15-20 KP and haven’t had a single one on 9.00 since I figured out how bin loader works. I think 9.00 is way better


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 17, 2022)

laz305 said:


> I don’t know bro. I was on 6.72 for about 1yr and had about 15-20 KP and haven’t had a single one on 9.00 since I figured out how bin loader works. I think 9.00 is way better


you only had 15-20 kp that's a record number hehe


----------



## peteruk (Jan 17, 2022)

Just some feedback for the 5.05 / 9.00 comparisons...  

For some background I previously had a slim on 5.05 and a phat on 5.05, then a pro on 7.55. It's fair to say that I've had a good try at most of them now.

The 5.05 was excellent, had the occasional KP when coming out of rest mode and launching a game, but this behaviour was rare.

I updated my 7.55 pro to 9.00 on day one of the full chain being available and I've not looked back since. I've no reason to say 9.00 is better than 5.05 or vice versa because I've had and used both.

However up until now I've only ever had one (1) KP on my 9.00 pro and that was as a result of the Home Brew store crashing which could well have been down to that app - i don't know..

Bottom line is I can understand why those still on 5.05 swear by it, it was super stable I cannot deny this, but then again 9.00 has been equally as stable for me. One very minor extra step, an extra step which has never crashed for me, a step as easy as plug in a flash drive press ok and remove the flash drive again - the ps4 then lives in rest mode until the end of time.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 17, 2022)

6.72 is nowhere near as stable than 9.0 it was just better than 7.02/7.55, but still had its Kernal Panics and failed exploits. 5.05 will always be better not b/c of stability, but *the mass of homebrew support out there for that specific FW*. That should be the main reason 5.05 users souldn't update b/c stability is not a problem on 9.0 I dont even think you can get failed exploits on that FW b/c of how different it is.


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 17, 2022)

MasterJ360 said:


> 6.72 is nowhere near as stable than 9.0 it was just better than 7.02/7.55, but still had its Kernal Panics and failed exploits. 5.05 will always be better not b/c of stability, but *the mass of homebrew support out there for that specific FW*. That should be the main reason 5.05 users souldn't update b/c stability is not a problem on 9.0 I dont even think you can get failed exploits on that FW b/c of how different it is.


Most homebrew that people will actually use is available on 9.00 by now so imo that's a bad argument to stay on 5.05. 
I've been on every exploitable fw since 5.05 and yes although the 5.05 kexploit works perfectly, the 9.00 version is pretty much as good. I've had a few KP's myself but as the whole exploit takes around a minute to perform including the usb dongle part getting the odd KP is not an issue. 
The 7.55 jb was terrible by comparison, to the point that i even stopped  using the PS4 completely until the 9.00 JB was released.

Personally I see absolutely no reason to stay on 5.05 at all nowadays unless you like waiting for backports. JB your 9.00 and put it in rest mode. JOB DONE. 

PS I only see all the backports as a negative for the future preservation of all these PS4 games. Trust me, in a few years from now people will be scrambling around for the original UNMODIFIED versions of all these games and all the backporting will be severely hated.  So get off 5.05 and on to 9.0 and save the future


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 17, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Most homebrew that people will actually use is available on 9.00 by now so imo that's a bad argument to stay on 5.05.
> I've been on every exploitable fw since 5.05 and yes although the 5.05 kexploit works perfectly, the 9.00 version is pretty much as good. I've had a few KP's myself but as the whole exploit takes around a minute to perform including the usb dongle part getting the odd KP is not an issue.
> The 7.55 jb was terrible by comparison, to the point that i even stopped  using the PS4 completely until the 9.00 JB was released.
> 
> ...


If only 5.05 users would understand that. But b/c ppl make up misconceptions of 9.0 bricking it hinders their choice to update.


----------



## johnlennon1302 (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm still sticking on 5.05 but 9.00 users say they never have kp..  honestly I still have some kp on 5.05 lol
I don't know if this is bullshit or true because developers like alzif, specter, zexo said 5.05 >> 9.00.


----------



## Yerqz (Jan 18, 2022)

johnlennon1302 said:


> I'm still sticking on 5.05 but 9.00 users say they never have kp..  honestly I still have some kp on 5.05 lol
> I don't know if this is bullshit or true because developers like alzif, specter, zexo said 5.05 >> 9.00.


I personally feel like its different for everybody on 9.00. Some people its really stable and for some people its not as stable


----------



## Prb (Jan 18, 2022)

All this talk of stability 
My personal view is as long as your on 5.05/6.72/9.00 then it's all good no point staying on 7.xx 
Everyone has their preferred firmware 
Personally I have 2 ps4's one on 6.72 and one on 9.00 and tbh I can't really say what's better my 9.00 pro stays in rest mode had it like that for 3 weeks now and it's never let me down my 6.72 is mostly used for testing stuff out now and tbh it's just as stable only difference is 6.72 is a little more convenient when it comes to running the exploit not that using the usb with 9.00 is a problem as it literally take 20 seconds and your done

Final thoughts 
If you are happy with your current firmware then just enjoy it


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 18, 2022)

Prb said:


> All this talk of stability
> My personal view is as long as your on 5.05/6.72/9.00 then it's all good no point staying on 7.xx
> Everyone has their preferred firmware
> Personally I have 2 ps4's one on 6.72 and one on 9.00 and tbh I can't really say what's better my 9.00 pro stays in rest mode had it like that for 3 weeks now and it's never let me down my 6.72 is mostly used for testing stuff out now and tbh it's just as stable only difference is 6.72 is a little more convenient when it comes to running the exploit not that using the usb with 9.00 is a problem as it literally take 20 seconds and your done
> ...


 U upgraded with new exploit and improvement,??


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 18, 2022)

9.00 has been good to me so far, I’ve had the odd KP during exploit but I find if I unplug any external drives before powering on the PS4 then 99.9% of the time the exploit works first time. 
Most of the KP I have had has been my own fault for messing with cheats etc.


----------



## Prb (Jan 18, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> U upgraded with new exploit and improvement,??


Soon


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 18, 2022)

Prb said:


> Soon


Bro pls test it and update.. i already try with other host but sometimes kp happens with new exfatimg.pico...


----------



## Prb (Jan 18, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Bro pls test it and update.. i already try with other host but sometimes kp happens with new exfatimg.pico...


That's exactly what @Leeful and myself do doesn't always pay to be first


----------



## laz305 (Jan 18, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> 9.00 has been good to me so far, I’ve had the odd KP during exploit but I find if I unplug any external drives before powering on the PS4 then 99.9% of the time the exploit works first time.
> Most of the KP I have had has been my own fault for messing with cheats etc.


Yeah I’m finding there is a small window when pressing ok right when usb popup removes. Like if you wait too long it fails.


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 18, 2022)

Prb said:


> That's exactly what @Leeful and myself do doesn't always pay to be first


I just tested with new host by kemeleon and karo.. goldhen loaded normally ok sometimes panic.. not kp just system error.. but when i load Webrte always kp happens.. so notted this...


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jan 18, 2022)

Thanks for this.


----------



## laz305 (Jan 18, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> I just tested with new host by kemeleon and karo.. goldhen loaded normally ok sometimes panic.. not kp just system error.. but when i load Webrte always kp happens.. so notted this...


But are you loading with goldhen bin loader or browser? Cuz you can only use bin loader with hosts that require it. If you load from browser and it doesn’t warn you to use bin loader then you can’t use bin loader with that host. Will result in KP or error every time.


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 18, 2022)

@Prb @Leeful  Strange things at play.... I've just had 5 KP in a row trying run the exploit. After it pretty much being stable af... Have you made any changes to the menu?

EDIT- Last crash has forced me to reinstall the FW.... never had this before..

EDIT2 - ARRRRGH Lost all data.. all installed games, users , everything...  I know its not your fault @Prb @Leeful

EDIT3 - Now getting exploit failed EVERY time!! Gonna try a different usb drive now...

EDIT4 - Finally have some success!! Now for the mass re-install, this is why I always back up the pkg files


----------



## Leeful (Jan 18, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> @Prb @Leeful  Strange things at play.... I've just had 5 KP in a row trying run the exploit. After it pretty much being stable af... Have you made any changes to the menu?
> 
> EDIT- Last crash has forced me to reinstall the FW.... never had this before..
> 
> ...


Nothing has changed in the menu since the day it was uploaded.
The only changes have been to add new trainers (last update 13th of Jan) no changes to the exploit menu side of things.


----------



## laz305 (Jan 18, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> @Prb @Leeful  Strange things at play.... I've just had 5 KP in a row trying run the exploit. After it pretty much being stable af... Have you made any changes to the menu?
> 
> EDIT- Last crash has forced me to reinstall the FW.... never had this before..
> 
> ...


I hate to ask but are you sure you are on 9.00?


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 18, 2022)

Leeful said:


> Nothing has changed in the menu since the day it was uploaded.
> The only changes have been to add new trainers (last update 13th of Jan) no changes to the exploit menu side of things.


That's why I said Strange things are happening   I think my PS4 was just throwing a fit as i'd had minimal KP's that weren't my own fault up till today.

Also a massive lesson in backing up the database and EVERYTHING else. I was forced to reinitialise the PS4 and maybe these backups would of saved me from the mass reinstall i am currently going through  


laz305 said:


> I hate to ask but are you sure you are on 9.00?



Lol, yes dude of course I am but thanks for asking


----------



## Marius99 (Jan 19, 2022)

@Leeful will you make a V5 with new chendochap's fixes?


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 19, 2022)

Marius99 said:


> @Leeful will you make a V5 with new chendochap's fixes?


Old one v4 is far better... May b he is not doing.. finger crossed


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 20, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Leeful,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Leeful said:


> I totally agree but that doesnt answer the question about the pull request for the dlsym patch.
> Is the current patch correct in sleirsgoevy's code or does it need updating as zerofo suggests  in this pull request.


@viggen66, @Leeful has no doubt that the latest commit on sleirsgoevy's github is good for 6.72. However, he is wondering about a pull request (perhaps another improvement on the exploit) by zerofo, which can make it even better.

@viggen66 can you try the pull request in Leeful post and compare it with sleirsgoevy's?

I am still on 6.72 and wondering if I should stay on 9.00 or 6.72.
@Prb does your host have the latest sleirsgoevy's commit? Thank you.


----------



## Prb (Jan 20, 2022)

r5xscn said:


> @viggen66, @Leeful has no doubt that the latest commit on sleirsgoevy's github is good for 6.72. However, he is wondering about a pull request (perhaps another improvement on the exploit) by zerofo, which can make it even better.
> 
> @viggen66 can you try the pull request in Leeful post and compare it with sleirsgoevy's?
> 
> ...


No we haven't update 6.72 yet but we will be updating it
Regarding updating from 6.72 to 9.00
I don't like to tell people if they should update as every firmware has it's pro's and con's unless its 7.xx that's just con's 
I can only tell you my experience 
And as iv'e previously stated in my personal experience I've found 6.72 and 9.00 to be very similar in terms of stability on testing the latest 6.72 exploit it does work very well and I personally haven't had any kp's when running the exploit itself 
9.00 is also very good and has become my main ps4 that I use it has the benefit of not wanting for games to be backported and most homebrew has been updated to run on 9.00 plus my personal 9.00 is a pro but I do leave my 9.00 in rest mode so I don't have to run the exploit everytime I want to play something


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 20, 2022)

Prb said:


> No we haven't update 6.72 yet but we will be updating it
> Regarding updating from 6.72 to 9.00
> I don't like to tell people if they should update as every firmware has it's pro's and con's unless its 7.xx that's just con's
> I can only tell you my experience
> ...


Thank you for your reply. My experience so far with the Leeful host v6 and v10 (I think) is that it is either crashed within minutes after the exploit or stable without any issues once it passed the first few minutes.

I have not tried the newer exploit pages with Goldhen and its variants.

Based on your personal experience, I think I will stay on 6.72 just to follow the general rule in console hacking.

I will wait for your host and perhaps try again with the new host.

Thanks.


----------



## Prb (Jan 20, 2022)

r5xscn said:


> Thank you for your reply. My experience so far with the Leeful host v6 and v10 (I think) is that it is either crashed within minutes after the exploit or stable without any issues once it passed the first few minutes.
> 
> I have not tried the newer exploit pages with Goldhen and its variants.
> 
> ...


@Leeful Ps-phive as always been my goto menu for 6.72 it set the bar in terms of stability and how a menu should be made you should it's a master piece of coding use it until we update the Prb essentials menu


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 20, 2022)

Prb said:


> @Leeful Ps-phive as always been my goto menu for 6.72 it set the bar in terms of stability and how a menu should be made you should it's a master piece of coding use it until we update the Prb essentials menu


Thank you for the recommendation. I will try it as soon I have free time. I will also keep an eye on this thread for the new host update! Good luck with your host.


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 20, 2022)

Prb said:


> @Leeful Ps-phive as always been my goto menu for 6.72 it set the bar in terms of stability and how a menu should be made you should it's a master piece of coding use it until we update the Prb essentials menu


Same here on my 6.72 pro, I only switched to essentials mainly for the ps4trainer offline (with auto detection which works well), not that I use so much cheats, but sometimes help me when I’m stucked . And so far essentials works very well . I’m waiting for my Pi02w to arrive, and I will make the jump to 9.0 certainly.


----------



## TeRRG (Jan 20, 2022)

@Prb  When will an update of your host with chendochap fixes be available?
sorry for my translation


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 20, 2022)

r5xscn said:


> @viggen66, @Leeful has no doubt that the latest commit on sleirsgoevy's github is good for 6.72. However, he is wondering about a pull request (perhaps another improvement on the exploit) by zerofo, which can make it even better.
> 
> @viggen66 can you try the pull request in Leeful post and compare it with sleirsgoevy's?
> 
> ...


The pull request to me makes no sense, because dlsym is patched by GoldHen, also tried once this supposedly fix and console once didn't turn off properly it remained forever on the black screen with white light on waiting to shut down, sleirsgoevy has no issue, is perfect now.

Don't leave 6.72 you will regret, is equal to 5.05 now
​


----------



## Prb (Jan 20, 2022)

Good news people 
6.72 has been updated with the latest sleirsgoevy exploit 

And the ps4trainer has been updated to the latest 16/01/2022

9.00 will follow


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 20, 2022)

Prb said:


> Good news people
> 6.72 has been updated with the latest sleirsgoevy exploit
> 
> And the ps4trainer has been updated to the latest 16/01/2022
> ...


I have tried 6.72 on is it normal for golden 1.0 / 1.1 the cursor on top of the menu being different from everything else


----------



## Prb (Jan 20, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> I have tried 6.72 on is it normal for golden 1.0 / 1.1 the cursor on top of the menu being different from everything else


Soz buddy what do you mean ghen 1.0/1.1 is a double button so we could keep the menu looking tidy


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm trying 6.72 host on a browser, for all menus it changes do darker blue, on golden 1.0/1.1 it doesn't, screenshot doesn't catch the mouse cursor unfortunately.


----------



## Prb (Jan 20, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> I'm trying 6.72 host on a browser, for all menus it changes do darker blue, on golden 1.0/1.1 it doesn't, screenshot doesn't catch the mouse cursor unfortunately.


Oh I see what you mean it doesn't highlight the ghen 1.0/1.1 button when pressed ?


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 20, 2022)

Prb said:


> Oh I see what you mean it doesn't highlight the ghen 1.0/1.1 button when pressed ?


Yes does nothing


----------



## Prb (Jan 20, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Yes does nothing


But payloads ghen 1.0 and 1.1 still load correctly?


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 20, 2022)

Prb said:


> But payloads ghen 1.0 and 1.1 still load correctly?


Haven't tried yet, I was just checking this host, I have made my own host which is a mix from leeful v9.0b which for me is the most stable, with the looks of darkmodder, I have absolutely no problems with it.

Is so versatile, you can choose auto exploit, auto GoldHen, manual everything.


----------



## Leeful (Jan 20, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> I'm trying 6.72 host on a browser, for all menus it changes do darker blue, on golden 1.0/1.1 it doesn't, screenshot doesn't catch the mouse cursor unfortunately.


Just double checked this and the font for the GolHEN v1.0/v1.1 button looks different in a PC browser but it looks the same as the other buttons in the PS4 browser.
The cursor changing from an arrow to a pointing finger ony happens on that button when you mouseover the v1.0 or v1.1 text.


----------



## Leeful (Jan 20, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> The pull request to me makes no sense, because dlsym is patched by GoldHen, also tried once this supposedly fix and console once didn't turn off properly it remained forever on the black screen with white light on waiting to shut down, sleirsgoevy has no issue, is perfect now.
> 
> Don't leave 6.72 you will regret, is equal to 5.05 now


Thats excactly what I thought too, dlsym is patched by goldhen (and by mira if you use that insted) so it is not needed in the kernel exploit. 
I also had some strange behaviour testing the pull request version. It seemed to work ok just using his files but when I tried to implement it into the prb menu the kernel exploit it kept saying jailbreak failed.
I looked into the problem and it seemd that the kernel exploit was returing main_ret 91 instead of main_ret 0.
Everthing still appeard to work correctly but no idea why that was happening.

In the end I've just used sleirsgoevy's offical release in the prb 672 update and all is good.


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 20, 2022)

Leeful said:


> Thats excactly what I thought too, dlsym is patched by goldhen (and by mira if you use that insted) so it is not needed in the kernel exploit.
> I also had some strange behaviour testing the pull request version. It seemed to work ok just using his files but when I tried to implement it into the prb menu the kernel exploit it kept saying jailbreak failed.
> I looked into the problem and it seemd that the kernel exploit was returing main_ret 91 instead of main_ret 0.
> Everthing still appeard to work correctly but no idea why that was happening.
> ...



Leeful, it seems someone wants to share a little bit of the fame of sleirsgoevy, his latest kernel has absolutely no issues, is a perfect kernel exploit, of my understanding of the kernel exploit is to patch the minimum amount just to allow the kernel to load payloads, nothing else, and to keep the system as stable as possible, sleirsgoevy achieve it extremely well, doesn't need any more tweaks.


​


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 20, 2022)

This new host prb and you have done, is great but for me lacks auto exploit and hen loader like v9b, 

V9b is a perfect host for me, it has everything you need, only changed the looks of it, for something not just text.


----------



## Prb (Jan 20, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> This new host prb and you have done, is great but for me lacks auto exploit and hen loader like v9b,
> 
> V9b is a perfect host for me, it has everything you need, only changed the looks of it, for something not just text.


The idea we had for the essentials menu was to keep it simple most users only use 2 or 3 payloads to many other hosts have loads of pointless payloads that people just don't use and some payloads are just not needed anymore as goldhen has then built in 
But if users want more payloads leeful's v6mod / v9 / v10 / and ps-phive are without doubt the ones to use for 6.72


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 20, 2022)

Prb said:


> The idea we had for the essentials menu was to keep it simple most users only use 2 or 3 payloads to many other hosts have loads of pointless payloads that people just don't use and some payloads are just not needed anymore as goldhen has then built in
> But if users want more payloads leeful's v6mod / v9 / v10 / and ps-phive are without doubt the ones to use for 6.72


Yes I only use Auto Exploit + Goldhen 1.1, it loads fast and no problems, but you're correct so much useless payloads,


----------



## Mehdiv97 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi @Leeful please update your lite host to latest chendochop .img file thank you


----------



## Marius99 (Jan 21, 2022)

Seems like you both don't give a shit about new chendochap's 9.00 update. All update host here is always about 5.05 or 6.72...why are you making a 9.00 host while you don't care what happens on this firmware


----------



## zerofo (Jan 21, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Laz305
> 
> Have u tried already zerofo host? Does it work flawlessly?


ofc work. i patched disable_aslr on my host too. zerofo.gitee.io/x4b


----------



## zerofo (Jan 21, 2022)

Leeful said:


> Thats excactly what I thought too, dlsym is patched by goldhen (and by mira if you use that insted) so it is not needed in the kernel exploit.
> I also had some strange behaviour testing the pull request version. It seemed to work ok just using his files but when I tried to implement it into the prb menu the kernel exploit it kept saying jailbreak failed.
> I looked into the problem and it seemd that the kernel exploit was returing main_ret 91 instead of main_ret 0.
> Everthing still appeard to work correctly but no idea why that was happening.
> ...


yes goldhen patched dlsym , but you must patched it before goldhen, that is why u need inject mira-loader frist and using mira loader to exec goldhen, because mira loader patched dlsym.
if i patch the dlsym in kex then i no need to injecrt mira loader.
@Leeful


----------



## zerofo (Jan 21, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> The pull request to me makes no sense, because dlsym is patched by GoldHen, also tried once this supposedly fix and console once didn't turn off properly it remained forever on the black screen with white light on waiting to shut down, sleirsgoevy has no issue, is perfect now.
> 
> Don't leave 6.72 you will regret, is equal to 5.05 now
> ​


GoldHen patched dlsym.but u need dlsym to load goldhen.

netcat.c or miraldr.c already was a loader for kex. 
i think loadering a mira loader to exec hen makes no sense


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 21, 2022)

zerofo said:


> GoldHen patched dlsym.but u need dlsym to load goldhen.
> 
> netcat.c or miraldr.c already was a loader for kex.
> i think loadering a mira loader to exec hen makes no sense


Zerofo,

Thanks for these replies, is the first time we can chat directly with a developer, so for your fixes to work properly it also needs the updated netcat.js to successfully patch the kernel, I have tried your jb.js but without your netcat.js.

So your method avoids using mira to load payloads, all are directly to the kernel, which results in faster loads. 

Yes disabling ASLR makes the exploit more efficient since all stacks gonna be static.


----------



## zerofo (Jan 21, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Zerofo,
> 
> Thanks for these replies, is the first time we can chat directly with a developer, so for your fixes to work properly it also needs the updated netcat.js to successfully patch the kernel, I have tried your jb.js but without your netcat.js.
> 
> ...


i should push it in the same pull request.
https://github.com/sleirsgoevy/ps4jb2/blob/133432918766ea2040336f89c77a2ec3c3546733/netcat.c
https://github.com/sleirsgoevy/ps4jb2/blob/133432918766ea2040336f89c77a2ec3c3546733/netcat.js


but the disable ASLR patch version has not push yet.


in the jb part..
I merged jb.c and netcat.c from the source code into one file.  in my hosting version.(not pull request version)
it can only load jb.js . No need to load twice jb.js and netcat.js with many duplicate functions


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 21, 2022)

zerofo said:


> i should push it in the same pull request.
> https://github.com/sleirsgoevy/ps4jb2/blob/133432918766ea2040336f89c77a2ec3c3546733/netcat.c
> https://github.com/sleirsgoevy/ps4jb2/blob/133432918766ea2040336f89c77a2ec3c3546733/netcat.js
> 
> ...


So a question how do you find the correct gadgets needed to maintain the rop chain going? I have seen it, mostly is just machine code.


----------



## zerofo (Jan 21, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> So a question how do you find the correct gadgets needed to maintain the rop chain going? I have seen it, mostly is just machine code.


i just add dlsym pathch using asm into krop.rop and recompiled the project to regenerate a new jb.js.

i dont need to find the gadgets. there has the source code(just modify the c code and asm code), 

u can recompile too.


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 21, 2022)

So zerofo for your mods to work properly we always need the new jb.js and netcat.js all the rest is the same.

Regarding your host, sorry if I made a mistake to recognize the language, I belive is in Chinese, most people here don't understand it.


----------



## zerofo (Jan 21, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> So zerofo for your mods to work properly we always need the new jb.js and netcat.js all the rest is the same.
> 
> Regarding your host, sorry if I made a mistake to recognize the language, I belive is in Chinese, most people here don't understand it.


yes.

u can using new jb.js and new netcat.js(from the pull request. ) to loading goldhen(need window.mira_blob_len )

And loading mira-loader(need window.mira_blob_len) to exec other payload
( because, it cant loading other payload directly, maybe still missing some patch for them.)


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 21, 2022)

zerofo said:


> yes.
> 
> u can using new jb.js and new netcat.js(from the pull request. ) to loading goldhen(need window.mira_blob_len )
> 
> ...



Is there a possbility of an only English version of your host


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 22, 2022)

I tried Prb's host, sleirsgoevy's host from github (dl as zip and run on a local web server), and zerofo's host from github (dl as zip and run on a local web server).

Here is my experience.
For Prb's host:
1. I just let it cache the menu and stop it for the trainer because I do not need it.
2. 1st try, wait a few seconds before running the exploit, run the exploit, then load golden 1.1. Runs ok no kp.
3. 2nd try, power off, power on, go to browser without waiting, run the exploit then goldhen 1.1. KP in game right away.
4. 3rd try, power off, power on, wait a few seconds before going to the browser, run the exploit, wait 1 to 2 seconds, load goldhen 1.1. no kp stable and still running ok (at the moment of writing this comment).

For sleirsgoevy's host from github:
1. Caching stopped at 53% for some reason.
2. When I clicked JB+HEN, it just said not enough system memory. It seems the kernel exploit is not loaded.

For zerofo's host from github:
1. Caching completed 100%.
2. When I clicked JB+HEN, it just said not enough system memory. It seems the kernel exploit is not loaded.

IMO the new host update for 6.72 seems to have no difference than Leeful v10 with hen that I had installed before. I just need to wait a few seconds before opening the browser to avoid kp.

I am not sure what I did wrong with sleirsgoevy's and zerofo's hosts. Can someone explain to me how to properly use them?

Thanks.

Edit: typo.


----------



## zerofo (Jan 22, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Is there a possbility of an only English version of your host


ok , but i am very poor at English , it may take some time


----------



## softmaj7 (Jan 22, 2022)

where can i get the source of you're jailbreak ? i need to run it locally !!! thanks


----------



## zerofo (Jan 22, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Is there a possbility of an only English version of your host


en-version  should  work on https://zerofo.gitee.io/en now.


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 22, 2022)

zerofo said:


> en-version  should  work on https://zerofo.gitee.io/en now


Are you sure that is the link? My browser cannot load the link. zerofo.github.io/en does not work too.


----------



## zerofo (Jan 22, 2022)

r5xscn said:


> Are you sure that is the link? My browser cannot load the link. zerofo.github.io/en does not work too.


you mean cant access it or the js doesnt work?


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 22, 2022)

This is what I saw. The github link that I corrected, redirected me to "https://zerofo.top/en".




Edit: now the gitee link works! Thanks.


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 22, 2022)

zerofo said:


> you mean cant access it or the js doesnt work?


This looks better at least people will understand the menus hehe thanks zerofo


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 22, 2022)

zerofo said:


> en-version  should  work on https://zerofo.gitee.io/en now


Most prob not your fault dude, but , you've kinda hijacked the thread about PRB/Leefuls menu...

@Prb @Leeful Any plans to update the 9.00 jb with the fixes or is there still some doubt about them?


----------



## laz305 (Jan 22, 2022)

softmaj7 said:


> where can i get the source of you're jailbreak ? i need to run it locally !!! thanks


It’s still in Beta so no release till it’s finished


----------



## Prb (Jan 22, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Most prob not your fault dude, but , you've kinda hijacked the thread about PRB/Leefuls menu...
> 
> @Prb @Leeful Any plans to update the 9.00 jb with the fixes or is there still some doubt about them?


Yes we have plans to update but because of the v1 exploit working well we was thinking of adding it as a v2 in the menu 
You know what the ps4 is like what works for one person doesn't always work for the next so it's better 2 just have 2 versions


----------



## Keylogger (Jan 22, 2022)

@Prb Do you think you can add fan control payload for 9.00?


----------



## Prb (Jan 23, 2022)

Keylogger said:


> @Prb Do you think you can add fan control payload for 9.00?


No need just use lapy's temp control pkg works great


----------



## laz305 (Jan 23, 2022)

Prb said:


> No need just use lapy's temp control pkg works great


What’s a good setting to have it at? Like what’s a bad number to look out for?


----------



## Prb (Jan 23, 2022)

laz305 said:


> What’s a good setting to have it at? Like what’s a bad number to look out for?


The default ps4 temp is 79c 
Single use payload was 60c 
So anywhere in between 60c - 79c is all good in my opinion


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 23, 2022)

@Prb  and @Leeful , do you think, you could share your PS4 traineroffline source (amazing with the auto detection), so I could include in PiZero project ?


----------



## laz305 (Jan 23, 2022)

Prb said:


> The default ps4 temp is 79c
> Single use payload was 60c
> So anywhere in between 60c - 79c is all good in my opinion


Thanks bro. Hey do you know what would kill the auto game loader in offline trainer? Cuz it says WebRTE loaded and I have game running but it won’t load it. I read something but online offline don’t turn it on if you are using offline. Any ideas?


----------



## Prb (Jan 24, 2022)

Maupiti said:


> @Prb  and @Leeful , do you think, you could share your PS4 traineroffline source (amazing with the auto detection), so I could include in PiZero project ?


For now we are keeping it as a closed source 
Unfortunately due to all the current stuff going on in the scene with people's code being stolen / cloned / discrediting and so on


----------



## godreborn (Jan 24, 2022)

Prb said:


> For now we are keeping it as a closed source
> Unfortunately due to all the current stuff going on in the scene with people's code being stolen / cloned / discrediting and so on


Unfortunately, that's probably never going to change, and considering how naive a lot of sceners are, praise is given to the people who lie, cheat, and steal.  It's what pissed me off  about the ps3 scene especially.


----------



## Prb (Jan 24, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Thanks bro. Hey do you know what would kill the auto game loader in offline trainer? Cuz it says WebRTE loaded and I have game running but it won’t load it. I read something but online offline don’t turn it on if you are using offline. Any ideas?


Is this an issue when coming out of rest mode as iv'e had a similar experience like that just needed a reboot


----------



## Prb (Jan 24, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Unfortunately, that's probably never going to change, and considering how naive a lot of sceners are, praise is given to the people who lie, cheat, and steal.  It's what pissed me off  about the ps3 scene especially.


Unfortunately it's even worse atm 
Which is a shame as iv'e always been willing to share but the scene is just toxic atm


----------



## godreborn (Jan 24, 2022)

Prb said:


> Unfortunately it's even worse atm
> Which is a shame as iv'e always been willing to share but the scene is just toxic atm


95% are pirates who don't care about anything but free games.  I figure the ps5 scene will be much of the same.


----------



## tommaloney (Jan 24, 2022)

From me, I like to customize my consoles, tinker with them and make them my own. I enjoy doing the reading, looking up the videos and trying to make things work the way I like them. Kiiwii, Prb, Leeful and godreborn are the people who I look for when I want to read something interesting. I do ask stupid questions but they are not stupid to me, This community is awesome and I really enjoy the people who have helped me out along the way. As for the toxic people out there, just be grateful there are people out there doing this and sharing it with us. I know that I can not do even 1% of what these guys/girls/ do. So I ask questions and hope for things but in the end, these people don't have to do anything for us. They do this in there spare time and share with us. And sharing with us is also letting other awesome people out there build on other peoples ideas and make this commiunity even better. Anyways there is my 2 cents. ...... lol


----------



## Maupiti (Jan 24, 2022)

Prb said:


> For now we are keeping it as a closed source
> Unfortunately due to all the current stuff going on in the scene with people's code being stolen / cloned / discrediting and so on


I understand, no problems, the developer of PiZero project had the same issue, and nearly killed the project


----------



## laz305 (Jan 24, 2022)

Prb said:


> Is this an issue when coming out of rest mode as iv'e had a similar experience like that just needed a reboot


Yeah out of sleep mode. Works np initially. No big deal was just wondering how to avoid it. I think it’s when I use FTP that kills the connection to trainer or WebRTE.


----------



## bayad (Jan 26, 2022)

@Prb : Hi mate, is it possible to cache your menu exploit without trainer please ? I don't need trainer


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 26, 2022)

bayad said:


> @Prb : Hi mate, is it possible to cache your menu exploit without trainer please ? I don't need trainer


I am not Prb, but you can just press the home button once it started caching the trainer.
After that, you can re-enter the browser and use it normally.


----------



## Leeful (Jan 26, 2022)

r5xscn said:


> I am not Prb, but you can just press the home button once it started caching the trainer.
> After that, you can re-enter the browser and use it normally.


This is true. As long as the "Installing Menu Files ..." has reached 100% you can exit and reopen the browser and the exploit menu will still work.
Obviosly the Offline trainer part will not work but everthing else will.

The offline trainer uses its own seperate cache file so it does not matter if the trainer is not cached if you do not intend to use the trainers.


----------



## bbqtool (Jan 27, 2022)

Incredible menu. Incredible hack.


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 27, 2022)

Prb,

Will you release a ESP8266 version for 6.72?


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 28, 2022)

Bro @Prb @Leeful create a auto exploit version.. its so fast and payload loads so quick without bin loader server...


----------



## viggen66 (Jan 28, 2022)

Yes as Ashish999 for 6.72 it would be great the add an option, to auto exploit + loading goldhen like Leeful V9b or v10, for 6.72 is possible


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 28, 2022)

viggen66 said:


> Yes as Ashish999 for 6.72 it would be great the add an option, to auto exploit + loading goldhen like Leeful V9b or v10, for 6.72 is possible


I talked about 9.00 bro...


----------



## laz305 (Jan 29, 2022)

Now that I got a 16mb esp8266 can someone show me how to add an offline trainer to my host please?


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 29, 2022)

Waiting for new auto exploit and improvements by chendochap...


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 30, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Waiting for new auto exploit and improvements by chendochap...


Prb and Leeful have both stated previously that they wont update this menu "just because" as it works perfectly right now. If there is an update that is 100% needed and worth it then they will update.


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 30, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Prb and Leeful have both stated previously that they wont update this menu "just because" as it works perfectly right now. If there is an update that is 100% needed and worth it then they will update.


Prb updated very soon with v2 version separately.. with this one auto exploit...


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 30, 2022)

Well, good news for you, the website data can be downloaded easily. You can retrieve the required files and modify it to make it autoload or add the new exploit as you want. No need to wait others and you can be the first one. Sounds great right?


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 30, 2022)

r5xscn said:


> Well, good news for you, the website data can be downloaded easily. You can retrieve the required files and modify it to make it autoload or add the new exploit as you want. No need to wait others and you can be the first one. Sounds great right?


How!! Wat do u mean!!


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 30, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Prb updated very soon with v2 version separately.. with this one auto exploit...


Exactly my point, they updated on a separate menu. Not this one.


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 30, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Exactly my point, they updated on a separate menu. Not this one.


Not separate same link but 2 button like v1 n v2 choose to urself.. v1 for exploit v2 for new exploit then cache starting..


----------



## sharkticonnz (Jan 30, 2022)

I just keep getting out of memory error. running 5.05 goldhen is there any fix for this?


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 31, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> How!! Wat do u mean!!


Well, it's open information. If you can access their host, then it means that your PC should be able to download the required HTML, js, and payload files on their server. For Leeful's host, it is available on Github. For Prb's, you need to do some detective work. It's not as straightforward, but not as extreme as writing the exploit code.

For example, I successfully retrieved Prb's 6.72 host files and added a fan control payload from Leeful's Github repository. It was not a straightforward process. I had to modify the HTML files so that they won't load the trainer cache and some minimalization to reduce the overall size.

I hope Prb does not mind me talking about this. But if this is an internal secret, then please let me know and I will delete this post.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 31, 2022)

r5xscn said:


> Well, it's open information. If you can access their host, then it means that your PC should be able to download the required HTML, js, and payload files on their server. For Leeful's host, it is available on Github. For Prb's, you need to do some detective work. It's not as straightforward, but not as extreme as writing the exploit code.
> 
> For example, I successfully retrieved Prb's 6.72 host files and added a fan control payload from Leeful's Github repository. It was not a straightforward process. I had to modify the HTML files so that they won't load the trainer cache and some minimalization to reduce the overall size.
> 
> I hope Prb does not mind me talking about this. But if this is an internal secret, then please let me know and I will delete this post.


I doubt he'll care considering we believe in full disclosure.


----------



## Ashish999 (Jan 31, 2022)

r5xscn said:


> Well, it's open information. If you can access their host, then it means that your PC should be able to download the required HTML, js, and payload files on their server. For Leeful's host, it is available on Github. For Prb's, you need to do some detective work. It's not as straightforward, but not as extreme as writing the exploit code.
> 
> For example, I successfully retrieved Prb's 6.72 host files and added a fan control payload from Leeful's Github repository. It was not a straightforward process. I had to modify the HTML files so that they won't load the trainer cache and some minimalization to reduce the overall size.
> 
> I hope Prb does not mind me talking about this. But if this is an internal secret, then please let me know and I will delete this post.


9.00 is not at GitHub.. its totally closed  sources...


----------



## r5xscn (Jan 31, 2022)

Of course Prb's is not in Github. You know that you can inspect source/save page as HTML right?




Thats from a website retriever program on linux.

Edit: 
This is for personal use.
If you are copying his code, credit him when publishing the code online. I do not condone code thievery.
Again, if this is not allowed in this thread, please let me know.
Thank you Prb, Leeful, and other developers for the codes.


----------



## TurboLolo (Jan 31, 2022)

Prb thank you for your grate host but recatly I start using PS4 RaspberryPi and the AutoJB function is almost CFW 

* *


----------



## laz305 (Jan 31, 2022)

So there is no way to customize the Pi host?


----------



## TurboLolo (Jan 31, 2022)

what do you want to customize? You mean the apirrence.


----------



## laz305 (Jan 31, 2022)

TurboLolo said:


> what do you want to customize? You mean the apirrence.


Yeah like add a background


----------



## TurboLolo (Jan 31, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Yeah like add a background


Ok, I don't know how to change background but it is RaspberryPi. I think it is possible


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 1, 2022)

Prb said:


> Yes we have plans to update but because of the v1 exploit working well we was thinking of adding it as a v2 in the menu
> You know what the ps4 is like what works for one person doesn't always work for the next so it's better 2 just have 2 versions


Bro when u updating with v2 version.. egarly waiting for this... V1 doesn't suiy me...


----------



## Prb (Feb 1, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Bro when u updating with v2 version.. egarly waiting for this... V1 doesn't suiy me...


It's coming @Leeful and myself was looking at it yesterday we have decided to keep both v1 and v2 exploits in the menu not much more to say about it no exact eta but very soon


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 1, 2022)

Prb said:


> It's coming @Leeful and myself was looking at it yesterday we have decided to keep both v1 and v2 exploits in the menu not much more to say about it no exact eta but very soon


Thnx a lot.. make sure its coming with auto exploit.. waiting...


----------



## Prb (Feb 1, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Thnx a lot.. make sure its coming with auto exploit.. waiting...


No auto exploit will be added


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 1, 2022)

Prb said:


> No auto exploit will be added


Manually just like now in v1??


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 1, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Manually just like now in v1??


I mean u said in twitter after goldhen load.. payload loads instantly 9ne by one.. i said this auto not esp8266 auto...


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 1, 2022)

Prb said:


> No auto exploit will be added


I mean u said in twitter after goldhen load.. payload loads instantly onne by one.. i said this auto not esp8266 auto...


----------



## Prb (Feb 1, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> I mean u said in twitter after goldhen load.. payload loads instantly onne by one.. i said this auto not esp8266 auto...


we are keeping the one shot payload loading like the v1 menu but adding the option to use v1 or v2 exploit's plus adding the ability to cache menu without the trainer payloads could be loaded one after another but it not going to be in the next update
and why not just enable binload in the goldhen setting if you want instant payload loading one after another ?


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 1, 2022)

Prb said:


> we are keeping the one shot payload loading like the v1 menu but adding the option to use v1 or v2 exploit's plus adding the ability to cache menu without the trainer payloads could be loaded one after another but it not going to be in the next update
> and why not just enable binload in the goldhen setting if you want instant payload loading one after another ?


But most of pplz said bin loader server enabled cause of kp.. i don know wat is true but ko happens every host.. yesterday ur host gave me kp instantly.. thats why... Auto one by one payload..


----------



## Prb (Feb 1, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> But most of pplz said bin loader server enabled cause of kp.. i don know wat is true but ko happens every host.. yesterday ur host gave me kp instantly.. thats why... Auto one by one payload..


kp's can happen on any firmware with any host at any time it's just one of them things just try binloader in goldhen setting you can turn it on and off some people do get a kp when entering rest mode with the binloader on but why not just turn binloader off before hand ?


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 1, 2022)

Prb said:


> kp's can happen on any firmware with any host at any time it's just one of them things just try binloader in goldhen setting you can turn it on and off some people do get a kp when entering rest mode with the binloader on but why not just turn binloader off before hand ?


I m not using rest mode.. yes all host gave kps.. its true.. whatever waiting for ur update.. finger crossed...


----------



## ZeroT21 (Feb 1, 2022)

I currently have a ps4 slim on FW 6.72 JB, and the only issue i have is with the goldhen builtin binloader, so after i am done using it I disable it asap, and rest mode after that is without any issue. Loving the exploit meny as it is, works pretty flawless. Much respect to @Prb, @Leeful and all the devs who made it all possible


----------



## Prb (Feb 1, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> I currently have a ps4 slim on FW 6.72 JB, and the only issue i have is with the goldhen builtin binloader, so after i am done using it I disable it asap, and rest mode after that is without any issue. Loving the exploit meny as it is, works pretty flawless. Much respect to @Prb, @Leeful and all the devs who made it all possible


No real need to use the goldhen binloader on 6.72 loading payloads via webkit and payload loader is solid tbh


----------



## laz305 (Feb 1, 2022)

I don’t suppose you would be able to help me out on this one? I’m trying to get your trainer working on Raspberry Pi. I get everything to work fine except after sleep mode it won’t auto load game anymore. Still says WebRTE loaded tho


----------



## Leeful (Feb 1, 2022)

laz305 said:


> I don’t suppose you would be able to help me out on this one? I’m trying to get your trainer working on Raspberry Pi. I get everything to work fine except after sleep mode it won’t auto load game anymore. Still says WebRTE loaded tho


The WebRTE payload does not survive rest mode.
Cant do anything about that. Its an issue with the payload itself.

RE: it still saying "WebRTE Loaded", this is because some of the payload partially still works after rest mode but obviously not enough of it to still allow it to work correctly.


----------



## laz305 (Feb 2, 2022)

Leeful said:


> The WebRTE payload does not survive rest mode.
> Cant do anything about that. Its an issue with the payload itself.
> 
> RE: it still saying "WebRTE Loaded", this is because some of the payload partially still works after rest mode but obviously not enough of it to still allow it to work correctly.


Ummm yes it does bro. It has for a couple weeks now since updated to 9.00 I believe. It always works when ever I cache anybodys trainer and cache a host. But in Pi case I don’t cache a host so there’s a break somewhere.

EDIT: yeah since 12/29/21


----------



## Leeful (Feb 2, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Ummm yes it does bro. It has for a couple weeks now since updated to 9.00 I believe. It always works when ever I cache anybodys trainer and cache a host. But in Pi case I don’t cache a host so there’s a break somewhere.
> 
> EDIT: yeah since 12/29/21



WebRTE has never personally worked for me after resuming from rest mode.
I just tested it again to double check using the kameleon host from the tweet above and from Karo's host.
Neither of them had WebRTE working after resuming from rest mode.
The trainer will just never attatch for me after rest mode.


----------



## laz305 (Feb 2, 2022)

Leeful said:


> WebRTE has never personally worked for me after resuming from rest mode.
> I just tested it again to double check using the kameleon host from the tweet above and from Karo's host.
> Neither of them had WebRTE working after resuming from rest mode.
> The trainer will just never attatch for me after rest mode.


Dam bro you sure you are using WebRTE900 then? Do you cache host? Cuz yeah it only works offline. Cuz look here


----------



## Leeful (Feb 2, 2022)

laz305 said:


> Dam bro you sure you are using WebRTE900 then? Do you cache host? Cuz yeah it only works offline. Cuz look here



Just tested it with my PS4 offline and it worked.
That is why it has never worked for me before. My PS4 is always online.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tommaloney (Feb 2, 2022)

I don't know if this is possible or if it is already done, I have been up a very long time now. Is there a way that we can have a special gold hen version for this host that loads goldhen and web rte all at the same time type deal.

Just thinking for simplicity.

Thank you and this project is amazing


----------



## godreborn (Feb 2, 2022)

tommaloney said:


> I don't know if this is possible or if it is already done, I have been up a very long time now. Is there a way that we can have a special gold hen version for this host that loads goldhen and web rte all at the same time type deal.
> 
> Just thinking for simplicity.
> 
> Thank you and this project is amazing


Think that's possible.  Xproject loads save mounter and ftp together.


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 2, 2022)

Just in....


----------



## viggen66 (Feb 2, 2022)

I think this new GoldHen makes more sense for fws higher than 7.02 lower makes less sense.


----------



## laz305 (Feb 2, 2022)

Drop it like it’s hot


----------



## Leon90xs (Feb 3, 2022)

i have problem in my new Ps4 Pro, don't cache the page, after 100% exploit e trainer, i exit of browser and turn off my internet, if return at page i have popup for need connection internet


----------



## Prb (Feb 3, 2022)

Leon90xs said:


> i have problem in my new Ps4 Pro, don't cache the page, after 100% exploit e trainer, i exit of browser and turn off my internet, if return at page i have popup for need connection internet


Iv'e just tested and it's caching and working


----------



## Prb (Feb 3, 2022)

update
Auto v2 Exploit - 9.00
Instant payload loading - 9.00
GoldHEN v2.1 - 9.00
PS4Trainer update 02/02/2022
thanks as always to @Leeful


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 4, 2022)

Prb said:


> update
> Auto v2 Exploit - 9.00
> Instant payload loading - 9.00
> GoldHEN v2.1 - 9.00
> ...


Thnx a lot


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 4, 2022)

Prb said:


> update
> Auto v2 Exploit - 9.00
> Instant payload loading - 9.00
> GoldHEN v2.1 - 9.00
> ...


Just tested.. its works flawlessly.. auto exploit is  thnx once again @Prb @Leeful ... Just to say Webrte payload of urs dont work all of ganes.. kameleon karo host Webrte payload works all games.. just check it dis and replace those Webrte payload where kameleon and karo added their host...


----------



## Leeful (Feb 4, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Just tested.. its works flawlessly.. auto exploit is  thnx once again @Prb @Leeful ... Just to say Webrte payload of urs dont work all of ganes.. kameleon karo host Webrte payload works all games.. just check it dis and replace those Webrte payload where kameleon and karo added their host...


Just checked and yes it if different.
I've uploaded the different version now. Could you recache and try it again please.

BTW what games were not working with the other one?


----------



## HenryTee (Feb 4, 2022)

Yes, thank you, this is best web exploit i like to use.


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 4, 2022)

Leeful said:


> Just checked and yes it if different.
> I've uploaded the different version now. Could you recache and try it again please.
> 
> BTW what games were not working with the other one?


Shadow blade reload not working of ur Webrte.. but this game works kameleon and karo Webrte.. if this is works then all games works.. ok i m checking n recached again...


----------



## tommaloney (Feb 4, 2022)

@Leeful 
Thank you so much. The combination of golden ps4debug and offline account activator worked perfect
Many thanks...


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 4, 2022)

Yes now works smoothly  thnxxxxxxxx for quick change.. hard work pays off @Leeful @Prb a deadly combo of ps4 scene community


----------



## tommaloney (Feb 4, 2022)

top 4 people here in my opinion, and in no order are:

@KiiWii
@Leeful
@Prb 
@godreborn 

They are the goto people for me, they have helped me so much..... Huge shout out guys..... Amazing work

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 4, 2022)

@Prb @Leeful its now perfect notification alert.. one for usb in and one for usb out.. actually this is the process i liked so much.. Friday is now gonna be Super friday


----------



## Leon90xs (Feb 4, 2022)

Prb said:


> Iv'e just tested and it's caching and working


Idk, my browser don't accept cache page, i will try another with your page update, thanks so much
Pls add the custome theme colour background


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

Leon90xs said:


> Idk, my browser don't accept cache page, i will try another with your page update, thanks so much
> Pls add the custome theme colour background


Check for iirc ApplicationCache.db in the webkit folder of the internal hdd.  That's your cache.


----------



## Leon90xs (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Check for iirc ApplicationCache.db in the webkit folder of the internal hdd.  That's your cache.


Delete it?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

Is it present?  Not sure about deleting it.  I think it's even theoretically possible to cache multiple pages at once.


----------



## Leon90xs (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Is it present?  Not sure about deleting it.  I think it's even theoretically possible to cache multiple pages at once.


the karo and al_azif page, cache normally


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

Not sure then.  I've had issues with the cache bat file, which many hosts use, so I now just add things to the offline cache manually.  I had a problem yesterday when I was using a really old version of xproject.  It wouldn't cache either, but I fixed it by starting over with my last mod as base.  I was originally going to replace goldhen 2.02b to make it easier, but I just added.  Not sure how the cache got messed up, but it wasn't showing a percentage.  Usually a mistake in the offline cache results in an error instead of nothing apparently happening.


----------



## Leon90xs (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Not sure then.  I've had issues with the cache bat file, which many hosts use, so I now just add things to the offline cache manually.  I had a problem yesterday when I was using a really old version of xproject.  It wouldn't cache either, but I fixed it by starting over with my last mod as base.  I was originally going to replace goldhen 2.02b to make it easier, but I just added.  Not sure how the cache got messed up, but it wasn't showing a percentage.  Usually a mistake in the offline cache results in an error instead of nothing apparently happening.


without internet, it gives me connection error, with internet the page remains blocked in the cache installation, etc ..


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

You could ask if prb could send you his ApplicationCache.db, then replace yours.  That db can be used on any ps4 as it doesn't contain any specific ids.


----------



## Leon90xs (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> You could ask if prb could send you his ApplicationCache.db, then replace yours.  That db can be used on any ps4 as it doesn't contain any specific ids.


or i can use other host 
if @Prb can send me the file yes 

Ok i solved, my wrong, I used the prb123.ir site and not the prb123.ir/index.html link


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

just saw that edit.  lmao


----------



## laz305 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> You could ask if prb could send you his ApplicationCache.db, then replace yours.  That db can be used on any ps4 as it doesn't contain any specific ids.


So how does this work exactly? So you have to be jailbroken in order to replace ApplicationCache.db file. So then just do a quick jb and replace ApplicationCache.db with the backup. Cuz I’m thinking this’ll be faster than cache everything again online. And if my file is a backup from DNS it’ll restore back to user guide?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

I think so, yes.  not sure if there's a different file for the user guide, but I know that will affect the browser.  in fact, xproject can inject an ApplicationCache.db from usb.  that's what I did when I accidentally messed up the browser by changing the sort priority option in the app.db.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

I have mine on my pc, here's what it looks like inside:


----------



## laz305 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think so, yes.  not sure if there's a different file for the user guide, but I know that will affect the browser.  in fact, xproject can inject an ApplicationCache.db from usb.  that's what I did when I accidentally messed up the browser by changing the sort priority option in the app.db.


Kool got link for that restore? Who’s that xhost?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

xproject is a self-host for 5.05.  not sure if it will work for that on 9.00.


----------



## laz305 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> xproject is a self-host for 5.05.  not sure if it will work for that on 9.00.


Can’t hurt to try right? The location of the file hasn’t changed from 5.05 to 9.00 right?
https://xploithost.github.io/505/


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

No, do you have the file?


----------



## laz305 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> No, do you have the file?


Yes I have cache Kamaleon host and backed up the Applicationcache.db file to usb. 30mb  
user/system/webkit/webbrowser/appcache


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

Try it.  Let me know.


----------



## laz305 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Try it.  Let me know.


Will do now how do I block psn but not use a dns that will cache to user guide


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

Are you using al azif's?


----------



## laz305 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Are you using al azif's?


I usually do but won’t that mess w things up restoring file? What ever I’ll just use Wolf I forgot he has

https://wolf-5.github.io/rindex.html


----------



## laz305 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Are you using al azif's?


Well that didn’t work. After restore all I got was connect error and when I looked at file it was 56kb instead of 30mb. Luckily I just copied it back with Xplorer and all good. There’s gotta be a way


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

you used wolf or xproject?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm not sure if I was successful the time I tried it, since the browser was glitchy from that app.db mod.


----------



## laz305 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you used wolf or xproject?


I used Wolf. Weird cuz restore went smooth. No idea why or how it would restore a 56kb file


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

not sure.  the ps4 is a very finicky machine, things sometimes don't work for inexplicable reasons as you no doubt have seen.


----------



## laz305 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> not sure.  the ps4 is a very finicky machine, things sometimes don't work for inexplicable reasons as you no doubt have seen.


Yeah or maybe It reads the db file and will only cache his own file :/


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 5, 2022)

Anyway to get the non auto version back? 
I have KP every time unless I unplug my usb extended storage before running the exploit, then takes aaaaages to scan and repair the drive when i plug it back in. 
Also seems to crash when coming back from rest mode now as well


----------



## ZeroT21 (Feb 5, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Anyway to get the non auto version back?
> I have KP every time unless I unplug my usb extended storage before running the exploit, then takes aaaaages to scan and repair the drive when i plug it back in.
> Also seems to crash when coming back from rest mode now as well


Did you try clearing the cache, and then re-open the browser again?


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 5, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Anyway to get the non auto version back?
> I have KP every time unless I unplug my usb extended storage before running the exploit, then takes aaaaages to scan and repair the drive when i plug it back in.
> Also seems to crash when coming back from rest mode now as well


Use old exfatimg 4mb.. don't use 6kb exfatimg file.. this @Prb @Leeful  v2 auto exploit one of best so far i used to others host.. already try 20 times just 1 fail but no kp just restart console...


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 5, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> Did you try clearing the cache, and then re-open the browser again?


Yep


Ashish999 said:


> Use old exfatimg 4mb.. don't use 6kb exfatimg file.. this @Prb @Leeful  v2 auto exploit one of best so far i used to others host.. already try 20 times just 1 fail but no kp just restart console...


Will try the old image later and see if it helps


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 5, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Yep
> 
> Will try the old image later and see if it helps


Also check ur pendrive 3.0 as always best..


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 5, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Also check ur pendrive 3.0 as always best..


Have always used a usb 3.0 stick.


----------



## Prb (Feb 5, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Anyway to get the non auto version back?
> I have KP every time unless I unplug my usb extended storage before running the exploit, then takes aaaaages to scan and repair the drive when i plug it back in.
> Also seems to crash when coming back from rest mode now as well


Try this it's still v2 exploit but Manuel it's something leeful and I was testing it probably won't be something we keep but cache it as maybe it will work better for you
Http://Prb123.ir/900v2/index.html


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 5, 2022)

Prb said:


> Try this it's still v2 exploit but Manuel it's something leeful and I was testing it probably won't be something we keep but cache it as maybe it will work better for you
> Http://Prb123.ir/900v2/index.html


Cheers dude ill give it a go later.


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 6, 2022)

Prb said:


> Try this it's still v2 exploit but Manuel it's something leeful and I was testing it probably won't be something we keep but cache it as maybe it will work better for you
> Http://Prb123.ir/900v2/index.html


Auto exploit works fine with the 4mb exfat img, Didn't have to unplug extended storage or anything. Will stick to that from now on. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Prb (Feb 6, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Auto exploit works fine with the 4mb exfat img, Didn't have to unplug extended storage or anything. Will stick to that from now on. Thanks for the help guys


yeah the new auto is better then the v1 Manuel happy your sorted


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 6, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Auto exploit works fine with the 4mb exfat img, Didn't have to unplug extended storage or anything. Will stick to that from now on. Thanks for the help guys
> 
> 
> nikeymikey said:
> ...





nikeymikey said:


> Auto exploit works fine with the 4mb exfat img, Didn't have to unplug extended storage or anything. Will stick to that from now on. Thanks for the help guys


Yesterday i told u.. 4mb exfatimg is perfect.. 6kb exfatimg is for esp8266..


----------



## plasticos201194 (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello! First of all, thank you for your hardwork!

Just one quick question, I have been using Fan Control since 5.05, but I don´t find this option in your exploit menu, is there something I´m missing?


----------



## Prb (Feb 6, 2022)

plasticos201194 said:


> Hello! First of all, thank you for your hardwork!
> 
> Just one quick question, I have been using Fan Control since 5.05, but I don´t find this option in your exploit menu, is there something I´m missing?


use lapy's temp control pkg no need to have fan control payload


----------



## laz305 (Feb 7, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


>



This is a sweet combo


----------



## fettesb (Feb 8, 2022)

great work. Keep it up and THX


----------



## laz305 (Feb 8, 2022)

Is it just me or has the timing changed on 2.1. Seems faster. Now when usb popup I find it more successful to hit ok like right when it does. As before I would wait for the popup to leave. The succession rate for me is solely based on when I hit ok. Sistro can’t take that out of our hands? Cuz man it is tricky


----------



## bayad (Feb 11, 2022)

GoldHEN 2.1.1: https://github.com/GoldHEN/GoldHEN


----------



## Prb (Feb 11, 2022)

bayad said:


> GoldHEN 2.1.1: https://github.com/GoldHEN/GoldHEN


It's more of a bug fixes than an update we will update the menu when we get the time 
Still massive thanks to sistro


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 11, 2022)

Prb said:


> It's more of a bug fixes than an update we will update the menu when we get the time
> Still massive thanks to sistro


Exploit bug fix is now more needed and important than goldhen bug fix.. shut down freeze is now very disturbing things...


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 11, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Exploit bug fix is now more needed and important than goldhen bug fix.. shut down freeze is now very disturbing things...


Not having any shutdown issues myself... 

I did have a strange database is corrupted message however while in stalling a couple of games. Restoring my DB backup did not save me either.. Had to reinitialise the PS4 again and start reinstalling all over again.


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 11, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Not having any shutdown issues myself...
> 
> I did have a strange database is corrupted message however while in stalling a couple of games. Restoring my DB backup did not save me either.. Had to reinitialise the PS4 again and start reinstalling all over again.


Hmmm but not this on system things.. its a minor bug of exploit kameleon just explained yesterday...


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 11, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Not having any shutdown issues myself...
> 
> I did have a strange database is corrupted message however while in stalling a couple of games. Restoring my DB backup did not save me either.. Had to reinitialise the PS4 again and start reinstalling all over again.


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 13, 2022)

@Prb @Leeful just check dis improvement by sleirsgoevy.


----------



## Dimyati (Feb 14, 2022)

Add dynasty  warrior 9 trainer please !


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 15, 2022)

Dimyati said:


> Add dynasty  warrior 9 trainer please !


These guys are not the trainer makers. You need to request over at PS4Trainer.com


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 15, 2022)

Shutdown and auto open with CE errors this fix now needed too much.. hope chendochap fixed this very soon...


----------



## ZeroT21 (Feb 15, 2022)

Getting error screens and 2x kp right after trying using/enabling the GH 2.1, seems to be unstable for me on slim 6.71, not sure it's a off chance , guess I'll stick with using the previous version as how it worked for me


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 16, 2022)

@Prb @Leeful couldn't see u last few days. Hope all iz fine both of u.. no update from urs..


----------



## Prb (Feb 16, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> @Prb @Leeful couldn't see u last few days. Hope all iz fine both of u.. no update from urs..


All good nothing to update atm apart  from goldhen 2.1.1 but it really doesn't make any difference from 2.1 unless you switch user's we will update it at some point probably with the next trainer update or something like that


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 17, 2022)

Prb said:


> All good nothing to update atm apart  from goldhen 2.1.1 but it really doesn't make any difference from 2.1 unless you switch user's we will update it at some point probably with the next trainer update or something like that


Everything is going perfect.. but if u can add some colorful theme for ur host.. already its beautiful but cherish to more...


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 18, 2022)

https://github.com/GoldHEN/GoldHEN/releases/tag/2.1.2


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 18, 2022)

Prb said:


> All good nothing to update atm apart  from goldhen 2.1.1 but it really doesn't make any difference from 2.1 unless you switch user's we will update it at some point probably with the next trainer update or something like thatnow now 2.1.2 released. Exploit fix update is more needed than goldhen update...


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 18, 2022)

@Ashish999 
Dude your like a dog with a bone.... Wont let it go lol ....  The current xploit works well enough, the chances of any more improvement to the actual xploit chain is slim in my opinion. Just use restmode if your having issues xploiting every time, Personally I don't use rest mode and run the xploit at least twice every day and 99% of the time it just works first time.
I'm sure @Prb and @Leeful will add the newer Goldhen next time they update the trainer list.


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 20, 2022)

@Leeful bro new trainer update 18.02.22 released but i tried it from karo host but problem is trainer attached but game cheats not work for all new trainer update games... Just like skyforce reloded.. i also noticed 05.02.22 trainer update also not working.. just like last stand aftermath... I also tried ps4 trainer app too but nee games not worked.. where is problem??


----------



## Ashish999 (Feb 24, 2022)

Bro @Prb new trainer games like skyforce reloded and the last stand aftermath not working.. others host trainer also not working.. where is the problem??


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 24, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> Bro @Prb new trainer games like skyforce reloded and the last stand aftermath not working.. others host trainer also not working.. where is the problem??


Duuuuude! I told you before PRB and Leeful don't make the trainers.  They have just incorporated the PS4Trainer.com trainers into their menu. 

Calm down, smoke a spliff and chill....


----------



## xstationbr (Feb 26, 2022)

Prb said:


> *Prb 5.05 / 6.72 / 9.00 Exploit Menu Essentials + Leeful Offline PS4 Trainer (teste beta)*
> *Ps4trainer atualizado para o último dia 18/02/2022*
> 
> *Primeiramente graças a @Leeful este menu nunca teria acontecido sem ele*
> ...




VERY THANKS TO YOU YOU GREAT


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 27, 2022)

Went ahead and ordered one if the S2 Mini boards for the Auto USB, may as well try it out.
The whole USB thing never really bothered me as it only takes a few seconds to do it but I may as well make it easy for myself now you guys have added it your excellent menu. 

@Prb @Leeful What are you guys using to flash the bin file to your Esp32-S2??


----------



## Prb (Feb 27, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Went ahead and ordered one if the S2 Mini boards for the Auto USB, may as well try it out.
> The whole USB thing never really bothered me as it only takes a few seconds to do it but I may as well make it easy for myself now you guys have added it your excellent menu.
> 
> @Prb @Leeful What are you guys using to flash the bin file to your Esp32-S2??


NodeMCU-PyFlasher


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 28, 2022)

Prb said:


> NodeMCU-PyFlasher


THATS IT!!! I’ve been trying to remember the name of the program all day! I used to use it for my older esp chip! Memory ain’t what it was lol


----------



## nikeymikey (Mar 1, 2022)

Just got an ESP32-S2 and so far I get KP every time unless i unplug my extended storage drive first. Not too much of an issue, i just have to wait for it to scan the 8tb drive every time i plug it back in lol


----------



## Maupiti (Mar 1, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Just got an ESP32-S2 and so far I get KP every time unless i unplug my extended storage drive first. Not too much of an issue, i just have to wait for it to scan the 8tb drive every time i plug it back in lol


Some people report KP and some don’t even with the external hdd plugged, dunno if it depends on the PS4 or the hdd, the exploit, the host ? Do you always clear cache and cookies before shutting down ? For me on PS4 pro with PiZero2W no KP, but shouldn’t matter Pi or ESP (waiting mine to try)

@Prb and @Leeful does your ESP 32 S2 host has a way of updating, without flashing ?


----------



## nikeymikey (Mar 1, 2022)

Maupiti said:


> Some people report KP and some don’t even with the external hdd plugged, dunno if it depends on the PS4 or the hdd, the exploit, the host ? Do you always clear cache and cookies before shutting down ? For me on PS4 pro with PiZero2W no KP, but shouldn’t matter Pi or ESP (waiting mine to try)
> 
> @Prb and @Leeful does your ESP 32 S2 host has a way of updating, without flashing ?


I have had success with the extended storage plugged in doing the JB the manual way. I will keep on trying with the ESP and see what happens. It may have just been coincidence as I've noticed before that if I get a KP then i usually get 2 or 3 in a row before another successful JB.


----------



## Prb (Mar 1, 2022)

the host is not on the esp it's just the exfathax auto usb nothing else


----------



## Maupiti (Mar 1, 2022)

Prb said:


> the host is not on the esp it's just the exfathax auto usb nothing else


Ah oki  thought it was embedded


----------



## nikeymikey (Mar 2, 2022)

It seems my earlier KP's were just coincidence as i have successfully used the Auto USB function to JB my PS4 multiple times now. Id say 95% of the time it works without issues and that's with leaving my extended storage drive connected and having a hub connected for the VR box and ESP32 to run through.

Why did Sony only give us 2 USB ports ffs?  

On a side note, now rocking 16tb of storage on my PS4.... Just because i can


----------



## Prb (Mar 2, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> It seems my earlier KP's were just coincidence as i have successfully used the Auto USB function to JB my PS4 multiple times now. Id say 95% of the time it works without issues and that's with leaving my extended storage drive connected and having a hub connected for the VR box and ESP32 to run through.
> 
> Why did Sony only give us 2 USB ports ffs?
> 
> On a side note, now rocking 16tb of storage on my PS4.... Just because i can


That is good to hear luckily iv'e got a ps4 pro and it's got 3 usb ports


----------



## nikeymikey (Mar 8, 2022)

Now on my 3rd re initialisation of my PS4. I put it down to the Data Bank not liking rest mode AT ALL! No fault of this excellent menu! Re installing everything as we speak and will never use rest mode this time, hopefully I’ll be able to fill up the 16tb without the PS4 having another breakdown and needing initialising again.


----------



## PopperTop (Mar 8, 2022)

How can I update the 6.72 cache with all the latest payloads? I think the wifi on my PS4 is busted as it doesn't pick up any access points when scanning so I can't cache from the website host.


----------



## laz305 (Mar 10, 2022)

PopperTop said:


> How can I update the 6.72 cache with all the latest payloads? I think the wifi on my PS4 is busted as it doesn't pick up any access points when scanning so I can't cache from the website host.


I guess you could ask someone to send you there backup from web folder ApplicationCache.db file.


----------



## Ashish999 (Mar 10, 2022)

Latest with cheat menu...


----------



## schatzi24 (Mar 11, 2022)

Can you please update to Goldhen 2.2 leeful?


----------



## Nino_Z (Mar 12, 2022)

Would it be possible to make a GoldHen 2.2 for the ESP8266? I'd really appreciate it. The build-in cheat function is really exciting for me, since I specifically keep the PS4 from connecting to the internet by using the ESP, so external cheats are not an option. And the Goldhen 2.2 seems pretty sweet too


----------



## GnK23 (Mar 12, 2022)

Is it possible to add this the user guide in the settings?


----------



## GnK23 (Mar 12, 2022)

Is it possible to add this to the user guide in the settings? does this have any dns?


----------



## Maupiti (Mar 12, 2022)

@Prb and @Leeful , is your Database backup and restore payload  in Ps-Phive! the same as in Prb essentials ?

Edit : forget  my question , just realised what I wanted to do won’t work


----------



## nikeymikey (Mar 13, 2022)

Are you guys planning to update to the new Goldhen? Or are you gonna skip it as we already have offline trainer in the menu?


----------



## laz305 (Mar 17, 2022)

Wow GoldHen Standalone is so sweet. Can we please get it for the ESP32


----------



## nikeymikey (Mar 17, 2022)

Just re-cached this excellent menu and can confirm Goldhen 2.2 working perfectly, uploading cheat files now. Excellent to have options for cheating with both the trainer menu and now the built in cheats too!

Thanks @Prb & @Leeful for the best menu available for 9.00!


----------



## peteruk (Mar 17, 2022)

Great updates as always you two, thank you so much for all your hard work.

I was wondering where I can find the self hosting files for the "GoldHen 2.2 Standalone" version ? I think all the other extra payloads are great and all but for me it's all I need.

Keep up the good work both


----------



## sudeki300 (Mar 18, 2022)

@Leeful & Prb, putting the trainer offline was a master stroke, been using for a while but didn't have the chance to say thanks.


----------



## FrogDR (Mar 19, 2022)

Standalone version is that what i`m looking for ! BIG THX !


----------



## unionaire (Mar 21, 2022)

no one experiencing my problem?

After caching done, I turn off the internet but when I open the browser it says error WV-33898-1 on my 5.05, meaning cannot get online, and page shows "Network Error"

if I connect to internet it start caching again and stuck.


----------



## nikeymikey (Mar 21, 2022)

unionaire said:


> no one experiencing my problem?
> 
> After caching done, I turn off the internet but when I open the browser it says error WV-33898-1 on my 5.05, meaning cannot get online, and page shows "Network Error"
> 
> if I connect to internet it start caching again and stuck.


Update to 9.00 /s


----------



## ZeroT21 (Mar 21, 2022)

unionaire said:


> no one experiencing my problem?
> 
> After caching done, I turn off the internet but when I open the browser it says error WV-33898-1 on my 5.05, meaning cannot get online, and page shows "Network Error"
> 
> if I connect to internet it start caching again and stuck.


Reset your network/modem


----------



## ZeroT21 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi @Prb & @Leeful ,wanted to ask you guys about an bug/issue I've been having for 2 days. When GH 2.2.2 was added I'd used that payload twice successfully, but now when I open the host menu, on the payload selection ''GHv2.1.2/v2.2.2'' remain unresponsive but other payloads do work and load as intended and I've not been able to use/load those 2 newer payloads ever since. I've tried to re-cache it again after clearing all browser data, still no luck, I'm using a slim/FW 6.72


----------



## godreborn (Mar 28, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> Hi @Prb & @Leeful ,wanted to ask you guys about an bug/issue I've been having for 2 days. When GH 2.2.2 was added I'd used that payload twice successfully, but now when I open the host menu, on the payload selection ''GHv2.1.2/v2.2.2'' remain unresponsive but other payloads to work and load as intended and I've not been able to use/load those 2 newer payloads ever since. I've tried to re-cache it again after clearing all browser data, still no luck, I'm using a slim/FW 6.72


just a guess that the payloads are not in the offline cache file.  I know that can happen with xproject anyway.  if they're in it, and the payloads don't exist, you'd get an error with cache failed or maybe even stuck on a percentage when it's trying to find the file.  that would be my guess.  when I mode xproject, I always change the payload stuff in both quick and hen.  I'm assuming that that one was not changed or forgotten about.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 28, 2022)

I take that back.  if it were missing from the offline cache, no goldhen 2.2's would work.  if this uses an html file with the payload, my guess is that html file is either missing entirely or it's not pointing to the right bin.  I know you can get memory errors that way or nothing will happen when you click on the icon.  I typically reuse an old html file for new ones, since it's easy and I don't have to make one from scratch.  I'm assuming that's what @Prb does.  I've had issues with the offline cache.bat, so I always do those manually, but as I said, if it's working in another section, that's probably not the issue.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Mar 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> just a guess that the payloads are not in the offline cache file.  I know that can happen with xproject anyway.  if they're in it, and the payloads don't exist, you'd get an error with cache failed or maybe even stuck on a percentage when it's trying to find the file.  that would be my guess.  when I mode xproject, I always change the payload stuff in both quick and hen.  I'm assuming that that one was not changed or forgotten about.


I would like to believe that to be the case, but there was no notice. When I had that issue suddenly, I thought my x-button on the controller was shot , but then I tried testing with the other GH versions, those loaded and still worked fine, so I'm temporarily on GH1.1


----------



## godreborn (Mar 28, 2022)

my guess is that html is missing somewhere where it looks for it, because you usually get memory errors if the html and javascript are correct and the bin itself is missing.


----------



## Prb (Mar 29, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> Hi @Prb & @Leeful ,wanted to ask you guys about an bug/issue I've been having for 2 days. When GH 2.2.2 was added I'd used that payload twice successfully, but now when I open the host menu, on the payload selection ''GHv2.1.2/v2.2.2'' remain unresponsive but other payloads do work and load as intended and I've not been able to use/load those 2 newer payloads ever since. I've tried to re-cache it again after clearing all browser data, still no luck, I'm using a slim/FW 6.72


My bad probably just a rename error in the function I'll take a look after I finish work


----------



## ZeroT21 (Mar 29, 2022)

Prb said:


> My bad probably just a rename error in the function I'll take a look after I finish work


Much thanks


----------



## Prb (Mar 29, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> Much thanks


all good now


----------



## tommaloney (May 9, 2022)

@Prb @Leeful 

Are you guys looking into having this project on the raspberry pi zero2w? I really like the look and function of your project. I do very much like the way the setup connects to the raspberry pi and functions also . If not thats cool, if so thats awesome. I always appreciate your hard work and your community help.
keep up the great work


----------



## nikeymikey (Jul 23, 2022)

@Prb Just re-cached the menu for the first time in a while and I seem to have lost the auto USB function? Did you remove it for some reason?


----------



## Prb (Jul 23, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> @Prb Just re-cached the menu for the first time in a while and I seem to have lost the auto USB function? Did you remove it for some reason?


yeah sorry about that removed it as didn't get much feedback on it so just though it was not needed tbh


----------



## nikeymikey (Jul 23, 2022)

Prb said:


> yeah sorry about that removed it as didn't get much feedback on it so just though it was not needed tbh


Fair enough lol. Tbh it worked flawlessly IF I unplugged my usb hard drive before running the exploit. With the drive connected I would get a KP every time guaranteed. Although the manual USB way isn't much better either, I now unplug my drive as a matter of habit now to try and avoid KPs. Here's hoping the next exploit isn't usb related


----------



## sharkticonnz (Jul 23, 2022)

Hey just switched to using this but I cant see the linux loaders for 5.05 are they not on that version?


----------



## Prb (Jul 24, 2022)

sharkticonnz said:


> Hey just switched to using this but I cant see the linux loaders for 5.05 are they not on that version?


We decided not to host the linux payloads in any firmware


----------



## sharkticonnz (Jul 25, 2022)

Prb said:


> We decided not to host the linux payloads in any firmware


haha cool I guess thats why I cant see it. cheers dude


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Jul 28, 2022)

Stupid question here;
Of course a higher version of Goldhen is 'better', but what exactly do newer versions add? Are there more features for example? I think I still use an older one but it works flawlessly so just wondering.

I'll be updating the host bookmark on my PS4 later on so it'll load the latest version anyway but just curious.

Thanks


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 28, 2022)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> Stupid question here;
> Of course a higher version of Goldhen is 'better', but what exactly do newer versions add? Are there more features for example? I think I still use an older one but it works flawlessly so just wondering.
> 
> I'll be updating the host bookmark on my PS4 later on so it'll load the latest version anyway but just curious.
> ...


Check the change-logs here: https://github.com/GoldHEN/GoldHEN/releases


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Jul 28, 2022)

KiiWii said:


> Check the change-logs here: https://github.com/GoldHEN/GoldHEN/releases


Of course...  Thanks for the quick response times on my questions, really appreciate the help!


----------



## fidmille (Jul 31, 2022)

Hi,
I need your help to make the trainer work. 
The cache went well and I can run gold hen without any worries. 
Then I launch webRTE. I try to go into the trainer and it tells me that Webrte is not loaded... While I launched it well.
Same thing when I launch a game and I go back to the trainer, webrte not loaded
Thanks


----------



## fidmille (Jul 31, 2022)

fidmille said:


> Hi,
> I need your help to make the trainer work.
> The cache went well and I can run gold hen without any worries.
> Then I launch webRTE. I try to go into the trainer and it tells me that Webrte is not loaded... While I launched it well.
> ...


working but only with "auto" page


----------



## Airain (Aug 6, 2022)

Prb said:


> yeah sorry about that removed it as didn't get much feedback on it so just though it was not needed tbh


Sorry to bother you, but is there any way to make it work again ? I'm using ESP32S2 / Auto USB, and your host is(was) the best I found, until I updated the cache.

I really like the ease of use of your auto usb / offline host, plus the fonctionnality of offline trainer

Thanks


----------



## Ashish999 (Aug 9, 2022)

@Prb create a new all goldhen version menu for esp32s2...


----------



## Ashish999 (Aug 9, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> @Prb create a new all goldhen version menu for esp32s2...


No trainer needed... Only menu...


----------



## rantex92 (Aug 9, 2022)

Ashish999 said:


> @Prb create a new all goldhen version menu for esp32s2...


would be interessted too since im running still the old  esp32-server-900u


----------



## abarth (Sep 13, 2022)

Hi
goldehen 224 for esp8266?
but to load goldehen in the guide that I have to click I can no longer do it on Fw6.72?


----------



## Dothackjhe (Sep 13, 2022)

How do we make this the default payload for offline use again? 

While I am able to access this payload when going directly to it via the provided website, when I am going for the offline mode, I get an altogether different payload.


----------



## abarth (Sep 13, 2022)

yes I also can't load it offline on the guide


----------



## marek256 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hello @Prb Although I tried to kindly ask you via twitter, I believe you are spammed there with request and maybe stupid questions, I will try to kindly ask you here in your thread.
Well, you have developed an awesome auto loader for ESP-32s2 device based on Stooged source with auto load GoldHEN 2.2.4 It is working well but unfortunatelly for some strange reason HFW and also Stray used to crash on 2.2.4 It did not happen on 2.3.b2. I tried to on and off all the GH settings in 2.2.4 but did not help. I would like to kindly ask you if you could create a simple auto loader for ESP32 with GH 2.3 b2. I believe more than me would be thankful. Nice day


----------



## Prb (Sep 16, 2022)

marek256 said:


> Hello @Prb Although I tried to kindly ask you via twitter, I believe you are spammed there with request and maybe stupid questions, I will try to kindly ask you here in your thread.
> Well, you have developed an awesome auto loader for ESP-32s2 device based on Stooged source with auto load GoldHEN 2.2.4 It is working well but unfortunatelly for some strange reason HFW and also Stray used to crash on 2.2.4 It did not happen on 2.3.b2. I tried to on and off all the GH settings in 2.2.4 but did not help. I would like to kindly ask you if you could create a simple auto loader for ESP32 with GH 2.3 b2. I believe more than me would be thankful. Nice day


Hi I'll put something together next time I'm on my pc 
For now you can use the esp32-s2 v2.2.2 goldhen loader if you want 
https://mega.nz/file/shNWSSaY#CGC-mbR4k-pAJChYeyilcm9VQ2WNdF7Jn_gblIOCrpg


----------



## marek256 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hello, thank you a lot! I will keep it in my bin folder and will kindly wait for that 2.3b2 Thanks a million! I really appreciate that.


----------



## Ashish999 (Sep 17, 2022)

Prb said:


> Hi I'll put something together next time I'm on my pc
> For now you can use the esp32-s2 v2.2.2 goldhen loader if you want
> https://mega.nz/file/shNWSSaY#CGC-mbR4k-pAJChYeyilcm9VQ2WNdF7Jn_gblIOCrpg


2.2.4 has very uncommon problem, most of games crush it and ps4 shuts down.. 2.3b2 is perfect... I m using before 2.2.2 now 2.3b2... 2.2.4 needs to be fixed...


----------



## mircoho (Sep 18, 2022)

@Prb ääääääääähm nice host but i missing the best payload :-(
Linux? ...

a self host .zip file would be nice . so i can add it to the user manual and not in the Browser.
the website (ps4trainer) doesnt accept https so i think no one make a own  because all shit clones on github 

thanks @Leeful for the the trainer


----------



## Naxster (Sep 24, 2022)

Could anyone please fix the prb123.ir/hen.html?

It worked great to autoload the GoldHEN on my PS4 with FW 5.05


----------



## Prb (Sep 24, 2022)

Naxster said:


> Could anyone please fix the prb123.ir/hen.html?
> 
> It worked great to autoload the GoldHEN on my PS4 with FW 5.05


soz forgot to edit the front page try 
prb123.ir/224.html
just change the 224 in the url for different versions of goldhen
20b 212 222 23b


----------



## Naxster (Sep 24, 2022)

Prb said:


> soz forgot to edit the front page try
> prb123.ir/224.html
> just change the 224 in the url for different versions of goldhen
> 20b 212 222 23b


Will it still autoload when we open up the browser?


----------



## Prb (Sep 24, 2022)

Naxster said:


> Will it still autoload when we open up the browser?


Yes


----------



## Naxster (Sep 24, 2022)

Prb said:


> Yes


Thank you, it worked great!


----------



## Maximo101 (Sep 24, 2022)

apologies if this was covered in one of the 22 previous pages.
7.55 was missing from the list.  Will a ps4 with FW 7.55 work?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2022)

Maximo101 said:


> apologies if this was covered in one of the 22 previous pages.
> 7.55 was missing from the list.  Will a ps4 with FW 7.55 work?


I think it was purposely left out, since 7.5x are the worst exploit firmwares.


----------



## Maximo101 (Sep 24, 2022)

It takes me between 5 and 20 tries to get 7.55 to work with karo218...  Once in a while it shuts down.

I'm able to play almost all the FW9.0 games I come across, maybe 1 of 5 don't work on CFW7.55.


----------



## SkullHex2 (Sep 30, 2022)

Maximo101 said:


> It takes me between 5 and 20 tries to get 7.55 to work with karo218...  Once in a while it shuts down.
> 
> I'm able to play almost all the FW9.0 games I come across, maybe 1 of 5 don't work on CFW7.55.


Why not updating to 9.00?
While 7.55 fails four out of five times, 9.00 fails one out of five times (possibly it's even better than that)


----------



## Maximo101 (Oct 1, 2022)

SkullHex2 said:


> Why not updating to 9.00?
> While 7.55 fails four out of five times, 9.00 fails one out of five times (possibly it's even better than that)


I'm trying to get a ps4 pro with 9 or less...


----------



## mircoho (Oct 3, 2022)

Hi @Prb is it allowed to use your exploit host because i like it. i will add the right linux loader`s for firmware 5,05 , 6,72 and 9.00 and a select menu like Goldhen has or should i send you the payloads and you do it?


----------



## mircoho (Oct 3, 2022)

the inject time for Firmware 5.05 is crazy
load the payload before i press X


----------



## Prb (Oct 3, 2022)

mircoho said:


> Hi @Prb is it allowed to use your exploit host because i like it. i will add the right linux loader`s for firmware 5,05 , 6,72 and 9.00 and a select menu like Goldhen has or should i send you the payloads and you do it?


Happy you like our menu tbh @Leeful and I do have a version of the menu with linux added but we decided not to publish it make public as with 9.00 to many payloads  has a negative effect on the load timing of the webkit but obviously it's not a problem with 505 and 672 

I would like to see what you have done
So you can dm me your version of the modded menu if you want


----------



## mircoho (Oct 3, 2022)

oh i`m just changed the goldhen select menu with Linux payloads and make on single button for Goldhen because for me it makes no sense why i need more Goldhen version ... 
yeah i know that the Linux Payloads not working right for PS4 Pro FW9.00 (about GPU Power)
but i don`t know that have negative effects on load timing... is this only with the Linux Payload or with other payloads too?  i have no ps4 with fw 9.00


----------



## Prb (Oct 3, 2022)

mircoho said:


> oh i`m just changed the goldhen select menu with Linux payloads and make on single button for Goldhen because for me it makes no sense why i need more Goldhen version ...
> yeah i know that the Linux Payloads not working right for PS4 Pro FW9.00 (about GPU Power)
> but i don`t know that have negative effects on load timing... is this only with the Linux Payload or with other payloads too?  i have no ps4 with fw 9.00


Nah nothing to do with linux payloads them self it's all about the size of the cache 
We need to have multiple versions of goldhen to cover everyone's needs


----------



## mircoho (Oct 3, 2022)

Prb said:


> Nah nothing to do with linux payloads them self it's all about the size of the cache
> We need to have multiple versions of goldhen to cover everyone's needs


ok thank you for the info.


----------



## Keylogger (Oct 9, 2022)

I can’t use offline cache with that host.
Installing menu files OK
Installing traines files OK
I disable internet but when I reopen browser it says not connected to internet can’t find hostname xD

Also auto.html page doesn‘t work


----------



## Prb (Oct 9, 2022)

Keylogger said:


> I can’t use offline cache with that host.
> Installing menu files OK
> Installing traines files OK
> I disable internet but when I reopen browser it says not connected to internet can’t find hostname xD
> ...


You need to use the full url 
http://prb123.ir/index.html 

And the auto.index iv'e actually taken it down soz my bad forgot to delete that part of the post


----------



## Keylogger (Oct 9, 2022)

Prb said:


> You need to use the full url
> http://prb123.ir/index.html
> 
> And the auto.index iv'e actually taken it down soz my bad forgot to delete that part of the post


Possible to add the fan control payload?


----------



## Prb (Oct 9, 2022)

Keylogger said:


> Possible to add the fan control payload?


Just use lapy ps4 temperature app


----------



## marek256 (Oct 20, 2022)

Hello Prb. Any chance please to create ESP32-S2 auto load version of GoldHEN 2.2.5b2? Just like you did for older HENs? THank you in advance


----------



## mircoho (Oct 31, 2022)

@Prb possible to add fancontrol to your exploit host ? like this from @Leeful in pshive fw 6,72? 

linux loader coming sooon


----------



## Prb (Oct 31, 2022)

mircoho said:


> @Prb possible to add fancontrol to your exploit host ? like this from @Leeful in pshive fw 6,72?
> 
> linux loader coming sooon


Just use this it great 
https://pkg-zone.com/details/LAPY20006


----------



## mircoho (Nov 1, 2022)

a little color would be good for the exploit-host


----------



## Treskatae (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm stuck at 41% installing trainer files for like 1 hr now.


----------



## Prb (Nov 20, 2022)

Treskatae said:


> I'm stuck at 41% installing trainer files for like 1 hr now.


It was fine last time I checked it I'll take a look


----------



## maguro (Dec 24, 2022)

Hello Prb, Would you like to update your ESP32-S2 Goldhen Loader with latest goldhen 2.3 version? Thanks


----------



## Javier68 (Dec 27, 2022)

Account is suspended...
Please fix it Prb
Thanks for your hard work


----------



## kayiz93 (Dec 27, 2022)

what ps4 version i need?


----------



## nubie (Dec 28, 2022)

That depend on your console firmware


----------



## nikeymikey (Dec 28, 2022)

Looks like a new host is needed.


----------



## FrogDR (Dec 28, 2022)

@Prb is gonna be a update for yours *Standalone host* with HEN 2.3 ? Ofcourse after HAPPY NEW YEAR 4U !


----------

